#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Israels strategie slaagt in Westen: kritiek op israel en anti-zionisme = anti-semitisme = 'stafbaar'

## Revisor

*Macron wil naast antisemitisme ook antizionisme harder aanpakken*

Frankrijk Met de bredere uitleg kunnen mensen voor wie achter hun verwerping van Isral (...) de meest primaire haat tegen Joden schuilgaat, harder worden aangepakt, aldus Macron.

Peter Vermaas 21 februari 2019


De Franse president Macron spreekt woensdagavond tijdens het jaarlijkse diner van de Joodse belangenorganisatie CRIF in Parijs. Foto Ludovic Marin/EPA

Frankrijk gaat de officile definitie van antisemitisme uitbreiden met antizionisme, het ontkennen van het bestaansrecht van de Joodse staat. Dat is een van de moderne vormen van antisemitisme, zei president Emmanuel Macron woensdagavond tijdens het jaarlijkse diner van de Joodse belangenorganisatie CRIF in Parijs.

Anders dan de CRIF en een aantal parlementarirs wilden, wordt het strafrecht niet aangepast. Maar politie, rechters en docenten kunnen met de bredere uitleg beter mensen aanpakken voor wie achter hun verwerping van Isral (...) de meest primaire haat tegen Joden schuilgaat. De aangepaste definitie moet niet mensen tegenhouden die de Isralische politiek willen kritiseren, waarschuwde Macron.

Macron zei ook drie neofascistische splintergroepen te gaan verbieden. Haat op internet wil hij harder aanpakken door van providers extra inspanningen te vragen om de identiteit van anonieme afzenders bekend te maken.

*Grote demonstratie*

In 2018 is het aantal geregistreerde antisemitische daden in Frankrijk met 74 procent toegenomen, maakte de Franse regering vorige week bekend. Dinsdag gingen in Parijs ongeveer 20.000 mensen de straat op om tegen de Jodenhaat te demonstreren. Bij het diner van de CRIF, dat door 200 gendarmes beveiligd moest worden, sprak Macron van een terugkeer van antisemitisme die zonder twijfel sinds de Tweede Wereldoorlog niet vertoond is.

Nadat zaterdag de conservatieve filosoof Alain Finkielkraut in de marge van een demonstratie van gele hesjes al met anti-Isralische teksten werd uitgescholden, zijn deze week vele tientallen Joodse graven bij Straatsburg beklad met hakenkruizen. De lokale televisiezender France 3 zag zich genoodzaakt een live verslag op Facebook van Macrons bezoek aan de begraafplaats te staken na vele commentaren als Heil Hitler en Vieze Joden. Op een monument in Lyon is woensdagochtend de tekst Shoah blabla aangetroffen.

Antisemitisme heeft in Frankrijk een lange geschiedenis. Het zogenoemde nieuwe antisemitisme van de laatste paar jaren heeft volgens onderzoekers nauwe banden met de grote betrokkenheid in migrantengemeenschappen en bij uiterst links met het lot van de Palestijnen. De man die zaterdag in een geel hesje het hardst schreeuwde tegen Finkielkraut, is volgens Franse media een telefoonverkoper uit het oosten van Frankrijk die banden zou hebben met Salafistische groepen. Hij zit sinds dinsdag vast.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2019/02/21...akken-a3654896

----------


## Samir75017

Will these European Jews be accused of antisemitism ?

----------


## IBKIS

Wat is een jood in een roeiboot? Roeijood.

----------


## IBKIS

O wacht, hij ging anders. Iets met uitgeroeid. 

Jood, roeiboot, uitgeroeid. Ik zal 'm een keertje opzoeken en plaatsen in een nog te openen jodengrappen-topic. Alleen om het CIDI te pesten, want die haakneusjoden hebben geen gevoel voor humor.

----------


## Eke

http://www.liberales.be/teksten/2017...ce-amartya-sen

Ikbis, leuk boek voor jou : Identity and Violence geschreven door Amartya Sen (yep, die Indiase Nobelprijswinnaar)

[img]www.2.bp.blogspot.com/-hpk7JwFnbjI/UHSBqCBr8sI/AAAAAAAAETs/6FW9qPRIDEM/s200/Tashakhus+Aur+Tashadad+By+Identity+And+Violence+By +Amartya+Sen+urdunovelist.blogspot.com.jpg[/img]

"In elke godsdienst zijn er steeds gruwelijke strijders geweest en kampioenen van de vrede." 

Nog sterker, Ikbis, we hebben allemaal als mens vele facetten en zijn NOOIT 100% onze groepsidentiteit (we zullen zelfs bij meerdere groepjes horen ). anders zouden we klonen zijn.

Kortom, in iedere religie zitten 'zoveel mensen, zoveel zinnen'  :Smilie: 



pS Deze reactie hoort eigenlijk bij het andere draadje over Isral. Een mens moet de vrijheid houden kritiek te kunnen uitoefenen op regeringsbeleid..op z'n eigen regering en op die van andere landen.

----------


## Revisor

*Over de PvdA, antisemitisme en ossenworst etende vegetarirs*

De Partij van de Arbeid heeft de antisemitisme-definitie van de International Holocaust Remembrance Association (IHRA) omarmd. De partij lijkt gezwicht voor druk van de Isral-lobby.


Stemming tijdens een PvdA-congres. Of de draai van de PvdA met betrekking tot de IHRA-definitie op steun van de leden kan rekenen, mag worden betwijfeld. Rozenetwerk PvdA 

Met haar plotse besluit heeft de PvdA namelijk een ommezwaai gemaakt van 180 graden. In november vorig jaar stemde de Tweede Kamerfractie nog tegen een SGP-motie waarin de regering werd opgeroepen steun te verlenen aan het hanteren van de IHRA-werkdefinitie. PvdA-Kamerleden lieten zich destijds juist kritisch uit over de definitie en uitten de vrees dat deze de vrijheid van meningsuiting zou inperken.

Die vrees is nu terzijde geschoven. Volgens de PvdA is er meer nodig vanwege de toename van het antisemitisme. En dat meer bestaat uit het onderschrijven van de IHRA-definitie als onderdeel van een effectieve aanpak van hedendaags antisemitisme.

*Broodje ossenworst*

Voor de PvdA is de werkdefinitie een hulpmiddel dat in geen geval gezien kan worden als een politiek instrument om de vrijheid van meningsuiting in te perken. In de verklaring wordt er op gewezen dat het voor de PvdA vanzelf spreekt dat iedereen vrij is en blijft om kritiek te uiten op de politiek van elke staat. Ook op de politiek van de staat Isral.

The Rights Forum heeft een en andermaal betoogd dat die werkdefinitie uitblinkt door vaag taalgebruik, niet deugt en dat het wel degelijk een politiek instrument is om kritiek op Israls Palestinapolitiek als antisemitisch de kop in te kunnen drukken. Met de definitie is niet zozeer de bescherming van joden, maar bovenal die van Israls politiek van bezetting, kolonisering en overheersing gediend. Aan de definitie hangen voorbeelden van wat wordt genoemd hedendaags antisemitisme. Een aantal daarvan heeft duidelijk betrekking op een kritische bejegening van de staat Isral.

Zeggen dat je de IHRA-definitie onderschrijft en tegelijkertijd opkomt voor de vrijheid om de Isralische politiek te bekritiseren, lijkt verdacht veel op een vegetarir die zegt geen probleem te hebben met het consumeren van een dagelijks broodje ossenworst.

*Indringende gesprekken*

In de PvdA-verklaring wordt onthuld dat de onderschrijving van de IHRA-definitie volgt op een periode waarin de PvdA indringende gesprekken heeft gevoerd met joodse Nederlanders. Dat roept vragen op. Welke joodse Nederlanders? Wie praatte met wie? Wanneer? Waarom waren organisaties als Een Ander Joods Geluid en The Rights Forum, waar ook joodse Nederlanders intensief bij betrokken zijn, niet uitgenodigd voor deelname aan die gesprekken?

Het is niet vergezocht te vermoeden dat deze niet nader genoemde joodse Nederlanders vertegenwoordigers van het CIDI en andere pro-Isral lobbygroepen waren. Deze organisaties hebben de afgelopen jaren een niet-aflatende lobby gevoerd voor de invoering van de IHRA-definitie. Was dat werkelijk om het antisemitisme beter te kunnen bestrijden? Was dat om de alle joden aan het gas-spreekkoren bij voetbalwedstrijden tegen te gaan? Was dat om de vrijheid af te dwingen om met een keppeltje over straat te gaan?

Nee.

Dat was om critici van de bezetting te kunnen diffameren en uiteindelijk mogelijk ook te criminaliseren. Om aanhangers van economische sancties tegen Isral en boycot van producten uit de nederzettingen weg te zetten als Isral-haters en vervolgens als Jodenhaters en antisemieten.

*GroenLinks op het hakblok*

Dit is niet overdreven, zo blijkt bijvoorbeeld uit de lawine van verbale stront die GroenLinks Europarlementarir Judith Sargentini het afgelopen weekend over zich heen kreeg toen zij tweette dat het GroenLinks-congres een resolutie had aangenomen die stelde dat BDS een geoorloofd middel is om de Palestijnen te helpen in hun strijd voor rechtvaardigheid.

De lobbyisten van CIDI c.s. beperkten zich tot kwalificaties als verbijsterend en schandalig en maakten, aan duidelijkheid overigens niets te wensen overlatende, associaties van BDS met terrorisme en antisemitisme. De schare, vaak uiterst rechtse, volgers van deze pro-Isral lobbyisten deden er online in hun scheldpartijen en haatorgin nog een aantal schepjes bovenop en schrokken er niet voor terug mevrouw Sargentini en GroenLinks zonder meer als antisemitisch te bestempelen.

*Inhoudelijk debat onmogelijk*

The Rights Forum is de afgelopen tijd overigens gewend geraakt aan de dagelijkse beschuldigingen van antisemitisme.

Wij maken ons, met de PvdA, zorgen over racisme en discriminatie en antisemitisme. Ook wij vinden dat joodse mensen vrij en veilig in ons land moeten kunnen leven.

Tegelijkertijd maken we ons ook zorgen over de toon van het politieke debat. De kwestie-Isral/Palestina is, om een scala aan redenen, een open zenuw in de Nederlandse politiek, maatschappij en media. We snappen de gevoeligheden maar al te goed. Tegelijkertijd haten we de polarisatie die een inhoudelijk gesprek onmogelijk lijkt te maken.

*Hulpmiddel voor haatzaaiers*

Eerlijk gezegd zijn er aan onze kant ook gevoeligheden. De beschuldigingen van antisemitisme raken ons diep. We zien antisemitisme als iets verderfelijk. Tegen discriminatie en racistische behandeling van joden op basis van hun etniciteit of religie moet inderdaad worden opgetreden.

Maar als we protest laten horen tegen discriminatie en racistische behandeling van Palestijnen in Isral, tegen de schendingen van het internationaal recht en de mensenrechten door Isral, dan moeten we dat in Nederland in volle vrijheid kunnen doen. De IHRA-definitie als hulpmiddel helpt ons echter van de wal in de sloot. Het is, ironisch genoeg, in veel gevallen vooral een hulpmiddel voor haatzaaiers, verspreiders van vals nieuws en pro-Isral lobbygroepen.


https://rightsforum.org/opinie/over-...e-vegetariers/

----------


## Revisor

Open Brief

*Joods-Europese organisaties: "Kritiek op Isral is gn antisemitisme"*

Joods-Europese organisaties sluiten zich aan bij een oproep van Joods-Amerikaanse organisaties. In een open brief verklaren zij hun oppositie tegen de pogingen van de Isralische regering om tijdens een tweedaagse conferentie in Brussel de definitie van antisemitisme uit te breiden tot elke vorm van kritiek tegen bezetting en kolonisatie van Palestina en tegen apartheid in Isral.

Een Andere Joodse Stem

DeWereldMorgen Vertaaldesk 

maandag 5 november 2018


(foto Een Andere Joodse Stem)

*Openbare verklaring van Joods-Europese organisaties over de definitie en uitroeiing van antisemitisme:*

Als Joods-Europese organisaties toegewijd tot de uitroeiing van antisemitisme, xenofobie, islamofobie en alle andere vormen van racisme, wensen wij onze diepste bezorgdheid uit te drukken voor de organisatie van een conferentie in Brussel op 6-7 november 2018, die wordt gesteund door de regering van Isral. Zij heeft tot doel legitieme kritiek en protest op het Isralisch regeringsbeleid te brandmerken als antisemitisme.

Wij verzoeken de Europese instellingen, waaronder de Europese Commissie, het Agentschap voor Fundamentele Rechten en de leden van het Europees Parlement, om de pogingen te blokkeren van de Isralische regering om valse aantijgingen van antisemitisme te gebruiken. Zo verhindert en criminaliseert Isral het werk van sociale bewegingen, waaronder de inzet van diverse Joodse gemeenschappen in Europa om vrede en gerechtigheid na te streven in Isral/Palestina.

Deze conferentie wordt georganiseerd door de Europese Joodse Associatie en twee Isralische ministeries. De conferentie heeft als doelstelling alle Europese politieke partijen te overhalen om oproepen tot druk op Isral, waaronder de tactieken van Boycot, Desinvestering en Sancties (BDS) tot "fundamenteel antisemitisch" te verklaren.

Wij verwerpen hun oproep. Antisemitisme is een kleine maar rele en groeiende bedreiging voor Joodse bevolkingsgroepen in Europa en elders - zoals de recente schande in Pittsburgh zo tragisch heeft aangetoond. Het is een gevaarlijke stap om de echte bedreiging van antisemitisme samen te smelten met legitieme kritiek op de regering van Isral en zijn beleidsdaden.

Dit dreigt de Europese inspanningen om antisemitisme te bestrijden uit te hollen. Dit maakt er een gereedschap van om de democratische principes van vrijheid van meningsuiting en vrijheid van vergadering uit te hollen. Dit helpt de Isralische regering in zijn streven om het Palestijns geweldloos verzet tegen de Isralische bezetting aan banden te leggen. Deze daden van Isral vertegenwoordigen de Joodse gemeenschappen van Europa niet. De blokkade van Gaza en de raciale segregatie op de Westelijke Jordaanoever, de dodelijke aanvallen op burgers en de landroof voor alleen-Joodse koloniale nederzettingen gebeurt niet in onze naam. We verwerpen de pogingen om oppositie tegen deze verwerpelijke daden met antisemitisme gelijk te stellen.

Gezien de toenemende banden van de Isralische regering met racistische, seksistische en xenofobe leiders en politieke partijen in Europa en de VS (waarvan een aantal een verleden hebben dat besmet is door openlijk antisemitisme) ontstaat een rele dreiging van toenemend antisemitisme. De conferentie van de Isralische regering in Brussel zoekt niet naar noodzakelijke oplossingen voor deze dreiging. Jammer genoeg poogt ze antisemitisme te gebruiken als een hefboom voor de onhoudbare status quo van de bezetting, de onderdrukking en de angst in Isral/Palestina. Wij zijn verenigd in onze oppositie, tegen hun missie.

Als Joodse organisaties toegewijd tot de promotie van sociale rechtvaardigheid en gelijkheid, hebben wij ons meermaals uitgesproken over de problematische aard van de ingeroepen beweringen van antisemitisme in een poging de stemmen tegen te gaan die zich verzetten tegen de schendingen door Isral.

Meer dan 40 Joodse organisaties hebben recent een open brief gepubliceerd waarin ze hun "toenemende waakzaamheid" uitdrukken "over de doelgerichte aanvallen op organisaties die in het algemeen de Palestijnse rechten verdedigen en in het bijzonder de geweldloze beweging voor Boycot, Desinvestering en Sancties (BDS). Zij vermelden tevens: "Deze aanvallen nemen maar al te vaak de vorm aan van cynische en valse beschuldigingen van antisemitisme die op gevaarlijke wijze anti-Joods racisme samenvoegen met oppositie tegen het Isralisch beleid en het systeem van de bezetting en de apartheid." (Zie Joodse organisaties: kritiek op Isral is geen antisemitisme).

Het recht om de mensenrechten te verdedigen, waaronder de Palestijnse rechten, moet nu meer dan ooit gevrijwaard blijven. De politieke partijen van de EU hebben de verantwoordelijkheid de medeplichtigheid van hun respectievelijke regeringen te beindigen met de Isralische schendingen van het internationaal recht. Het is dringend tijd om op te treden tegen antisemitisme, xenofobie, islamofobie en alle andere vormen van racisme. Het is dringend tijd te handelen tegen de bezetting en raciale segregatie, die al tientallen jaren duurt. Geef geen hand- en spandiensten aan de regering van Isral in haar pogingen om ons te verhinderen beide zaken te doen.

Public statement by Jewish European organizations on the definition and elimination of anti-Semitism (vertaling: Lode Vanoost)

Public statement by Jewish European organizations on the definition and elimination of anti-Semitism | Een Andere Joodse Stem  Another Jewish Voice

Ondertekenaars:

Een Andere Joodse Stem / Another Jewish Voice (Belgium)

Free Speech on Israel (United Kingdom)

UJFP  Union juive franaise pour la paix (France)

JFJFP  Jews for Justice for Palestinians (United Kingdom)

ECO-Rete  Ebrei Contro lOccupazione (Italy)

Een Ander Joods Geluid/A Different Jewish Voice (The Netherlands)

Judar fr Israelisk Palestinsk Fred / Jews for Israeli-Palestinian Peace (Sweden)

Jewish Voice for Labour (United Kingdom)

Jewish Socialist Group (United Kingdom)

Jdische Stimme fr ein gerechten Frieden in Nahost / Jewish Voice for a Just Peace in the Near East (Germany)

Jder for en retfrdig fred (Denmark)

Jewish Voice for Democracy and Justice in Israel/Palestine (Switzerland)

EJJP  European Jews for a Just Peace (European Network)

Joods-Europese organisaties: "Kritiek op Israël is géén antisemitisme" - DeWereldMorgen.be

----------


## Interim

Al in het eerste hoofdstuk van dit boek stelt de Isralische schrijver Nir Baram vast dat de meerderheid van de Isralische samenleving, ook die van de vredestichters, niet bereid is om 1948 vanuit Palestijns perspectief te zien. En in zijn nawoord haalt hij de toenmalige Isralische premier Ehoud Barak aan die na het mislukken van het Camp David overleg opmerkte: Ik kwam hier om over 1967 te praten en Arafat had het over 1948. Een zin die als geen andere het fundamentele onbegrip tussen beide zijden van dit conflict blootlegt, aldus Nir Baram, die een jaar lang door Westelijke Jordaanoever en Jeruzalem trok om met Palestijnen en joden te praten over hun schijnbaar onoplosbare conflict.

En tussen die beide passages lezen we van een Palestijn die zegt Als wij geen lawaai maken in de wereld en er geen terrorisme is, zijn we lucht voor de Isralis. En: Twee staten zullen er niet komen, n staat is een ramp en eenzijdige terugtrekkingen leiden tot niets. Wat opvalt is dat er evenzovele scenarios als Isralis lijken te zijn. Een van hen geeft als ideaalbeeld de volgende criteria voor een definitieve oplossing: Ieder moet een volledig staatsburger zijn van de staat onder wiens autoriteit hij valt en die zijn lot bestiert; niemand wordt zijn huis uitgejaagd; Isral is een joodse en democratische staat; geen vreemde heerschappij, westelijk van de Jordaan. Waarop Baram antwoordt: Jouw criteria zijn onmogelijk. Als het n staat wordt, is het onmogelijk te stellen dat die voor altijd joods en democratisch is, twee staten wil je niet en waar zullen de Palestijnen dan volwaardige burgers zijn?

Een Palestijn zegt dat hij de joden met liefde zou hebben opgevangen als ze als vluchteling waren gekomen in de jaren veertig, maar jullie zijn gekomen met heel veel macht, inclusief de internationale. Ik weet dat er een boel slimme joden met een goed hart zijn maar ze moeten begrijpen dat de Palestijn de prijs heeft betaald voor jullie verleden. En hij is niet de enige Palestijn die van mening is dat de joden gewoon terug moeten keren naar waar ze vandaan kwamen, terug naar Europa of Amerika. Weer een ander zegt: Kijk, we haten de joden niet, jullie hebben die haat tegen de joden gecreerd doordat jullie de joden toegang hebben verleend tot de Al-Aqsa en ze Mohammed vervloeken. Waarom worden ze niet gestraft? Waarom mag ik niet naar de Klaagmuur wandelen, zoals jullie wel naar Al-Aqsa mogen?

Opmerkelijk maar tegelijk schokkend vond ik het hoofdstuk over Sara Eliasj, die natuurkunde en wetenschapsfilosofie studeerde en in de Knesset verkozen hoopt te worden als lid van de rechts nationalistische partij van Bennet. Ondanks haar academische achtergrond zegt ze: Ik geloof niet dat er zoiets bestaat als een Palestijns volk. Volgens mij is dat een uitvinding van ons. De differentiatie in de Arabische wereld rechtvaardigt niet nog een staat. De joden zijn een volk, dat is duidelijk, met een historische continuteit en daarom heeft het een eigenland nodig. Ik heb het gevoel dat ik een ethische rechtvaardiging nodig heb om hier te wonen, ik wil ethisch handelen, ik ben hier nu met mijn hele joodse geschiedenis, en wat betreft de Palestijnen: in Jordani bestaat zestig procent van de bevolking uit Palestijnen, dus wat stelt Jordani helemaal voor? En als er een oplossing moet komen voor het grindgebied, dan heb je Jordani.

In een volgend hoofdstuk komen vooral jonge studenten aan het woord en dan wordt de toon van het boek ronduit verontrustend. Een van hen merkt op: Twee volkeren zijn verbonden met dezelfde grond en het enige wat wij willen is dat ze hier opdonderen. Zij geloven in de messianistische opvatting dat de joden het recht hebben op terugkeer naar het land dat hun god hen beloofde en zelfs de seculiere joden die niet geloven dat er vandaag nog een god is, zouden bereid zijn te zweren die die hier ooit wel heeft rondgezworven en het land aan het volk van Isral heeft gegeven. Deze studenten geloven oprecht dat ze moreler zijn dan goj. Wij hebben meer verplichtingen, meer verantwoordelijkheden aan iets groters. Nee, van deze jonge studenten hoeven we niets te verwachten als het erom gaat het conflict tussen joden en Palestijnen op te lossen.

Interessant is het hoofdstuk waarin Baram een leraar aan een jeshive aan het woord laat, Jacov Nagan, die ondanks dat hij een fundamentalistische interpretatie van het jood zijn aanhangt wel degelijk mogelijkheden ziet om met de Palestijnen op gelijkwaardige voet samen te leven in n staat. Hij noemt dat religieuze vrede die zou moeten steunen op vijf principes: tegen geweld, de religieuze plicht om in vrede met je buren te leven, islam en jodendom geloven in dezelfde god, joden en Arabieren hebben gelijke burgerrechten en tot slot de erkenning dat ook de Palestijnen een religieuze en historische band hebben met het Heilige Land.

Anderen bepleiten weer het ideaal van Twee staten, n thuisland en ook Nir Baram neigt naar deze oplossing. Laat de Palestijnen en joden wonen waar ze nu wonen, ook de kolonisten, maar beide groeperingen vallen onder ofwel de Palestijnse, ofwel de joodse staat. Het motto is wij zijn hier en zij zijn hier. Veel Palestijnen maakt het niet uit, twee staten of n staat, als er maar een einde komt aan de bezetting en de rechteloosheid. Maar veel joden hebben totaal geen belangstelling voor het lot van de Palestijnen. Zoals blijkt uit het hoofdstuk waarin Tirel Cohen aan het woord komt. Een jonge joodse activiste die met een aanstekelijk elan tal van initiatieven neemt om haar doel te bereiken.

Als Nir Baram haar vraagt welke rechten de Palestijnen hebben die daar wonen zegt ze: De enige plek waar ik ze ontmoet, is op de wegen, en dat ligt gevoelig, dat verloopt niet altijd prettig, ieder ongeluk kan tot een nationale kwestie uitgroeien. Maar het antwoord is simpelweg: ik geloof dat het Volk van Isral recht heeft op het land. Ik heb het nodig te weten welk grondgebied aan mij toebehoort. Ik heb weinig begrip voor de Palestijnse kant en ga niet doen alsof ik hun ambities analyseer. Eerlijk gezegd kom ik die vraag nooit tegen. En prompt verlies je alle sympathie die ze in dit hoofdstuk wel degelijk had opgebouwd.

Baram concludeert dat een oplossing eerst mogelijk is wanneer de joden zich eerst afvragen wat er in 1948 nu echt is gebeurd. De werkelijkheid van vandaag kan niet meer worden teruggedraaid maar de Palestijnen hebben er in zijn ogen recht op dat zo objectief mogelijk wordt onderzocht wat zich destijds voltrokken heeft. En ook zou er over schadevergoedingen gesproken moeten worden. Maar in het Isral van vandaag is die discussie volstrekt onmogelijk, stelt hij vast: Een overweldigende meerderheid van de Isralische instellingen is erop ingesteld joden boven niet-joden te verkiezen en de bezetting fijn te slijpen. Van n ding is hij overtuigd: het scheidingsmodel tussen joden en Palestijnen is in geografisch, demografisch en politiek opzicht achterhaald. De vraag is welk politiek model dat scheidingsmodel kan vervangen maar welke oplossingsrichting men ook kiest, een vreedzame oplossing is slechts die die erkent dat joden en niet-joden in alles gelijk zijn.

Een droevig stemmend boek dat laat zien hoe ongelooflijk complex dit conflict is geworden. De uitgangspunten waar Nir Baram in gelooft lijken zo ver af te staan van de politieke werkelijkheid van vandaag. Je zou hopen dat meer Isralische joden de moed zouden hebben met deze schrijver mee te denken maar de passages over de jonge joodse studenten stemt ronduit wanhopig. Dank aan de god die mijn wieg elders plaatste.

Nir Baram, Een land zonder grenzen, De Bezige Bij, 258 paginas

Recensie door Enno Nuy

Bron

----------


## HaasHaas

israel, de zionistische staat hoe die nu in elkaar, vooral onder leiding van de extreem rechtse nazi netanyahu, is een relnicht. als israel diens zin niet krijgt gaat het simpelweg een rel ontketenen en gillen op een keukentafel als een gillende relnicht. macron is namelijk zo'n gillende keukenmeid die graag overdrijft bij het zien van een muis in een keuken. dan hoeft macron niet te koken. excuus-relnichten. macron en netanyahu kunnen mekaar een hand geven. netanyahu is zo'n griezel die de keuken binnenstormt met een tank. hij komt macron van zijn ondergang redden. de muis is wel heel eng, de muis krijst. dat kan men niet hebben. dat een muis durft te krijsen tegen een grootmacht. dat moeten we direct indrukken. want dat is anno 2019 politiek bedrijven. we gaan noch rechts noch links, we rijden gewoon rechtdoor. door alles en iedereen. dat hebben de politici geleerd namelijk. de extreemrechtse revolutie. wel tegenstrijdig zeg, de zionisten die zich relnichterig extreem rechts opstellen, gaan de moslim in europa nu in een politiek verdomhoekje plaatsen. ze zijn een beetje erg achterdochtig geworden. want stel je eens voor dat de islamitische lobby de joodse overstijgt. zo zie je ook hoe diep de joodse lobby is genfiltreerd door extreem rechtse haat jegens moslims in europa. en die haat komt uit israel. in de vorm van israel. nu gaat israel zich als slachtoffer opstellen. how stupid polical can you be! en vooral hoe bijzonder kwaadaardig!

----------


## Revisor

*Stel kritiek op Isral niet gelijk aan antisemitisme*

De PvdA omarmt een definitie van antisemitisme die volgens Jaap Hamburger gebruikt wordt om critici van Isral monddood te maken.


Demonstratie in Amsterdam in solidariteit met de Palestijnen naar aanleiding van de onrust in de Gaza-Strook. Foto Remko de Waal/ ANP

Als minister van Sociale Zaken onder Rutte II heeft Lodewijk Asscher consequent benadrukt dat het van belang is om onderscheid te blijven maken tussen kritiek op het beleid van de Isralische regering en antisemitisme.

Toenmalig PvdA-buitenlandwoordvoerder Michiel Servaes maande in mei 2015 de Tweede Kamer, mede namens D66, GroenLinks en de SP, dat we heel ver weg moeten blijven van de koppeling tussen kritiek op de politiek van de regering van een staat, en Jodenhaat.

Dezelfde PvdA heeft nu onder partijleider Lodewijk Asscher een definitie van antisemitisme omarmd, die bewust die koppeling maakt. Het betreft een definitie die de International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) in 2016 heeft vastgesteld.

*Deze definitie heeft twee ernstige gebreken*

Deze definitie heeft ernstige gebreken, waarvan ik er twee uitlicht. En: ze berust op een onduidelijke formulering en is daardoor niet afgebakend. De centrale zin luidt: Antisemitisme is een zekere perceptie van joden, die zich kan uiten als haat jegens joden. Vaagheid troef!

Twee: onder de definitie valt ook kritiek op de staat Isral. Dat blijkt uit de toelichting en uit voorbeelden van hedendaags antisemitisme die aan de definitie zijn gehecht. Zo is eenieder die stelt dat Isral een racistische onderneming is, of die Isral aan dubbele maatstaven onderwerpt, een antisemiet.

Eind 2018 zijn door de SGP twee moties ingediend, die het kabinet opriepen de IHRA-definitie te omarmen. Net als D66, GroenLinks en de SP, heeft de PvdA twee keer tegen gestemd. Hoe valt de draai van de PvdA nu dan te verklaren?

Een recent communiqu van de PvdA maakt melding van indringende gesprekken met joodse Nederlanders. In het Nieuw Isralietisch Weekblad (NIW) viel eind januari, kort voor de ommezwaai van de PvdA, te lezen op wie dit slaat: Eddo Verdoner, voorzitter van het Centraal Joods Overleg (CJO), Ronny Naftaniel, voormalig directeur van het Centrum Informatie en Documentatie Isral (CIDI) en huidig vice-voorzitter van het CJO, en CIDI-directeur Hanna Luden  allen lid van de PvdA.

Het artikel waarin deze namen werden genoemd, kwam uit de koker van NIW-hoofdredacteur  n oud-directeur van het CIDI  Esther Voet. Over Verdoner, Naftaniel en Luden vroeg Voet zich hardop af: Wat doen zij nog bij deze partij, als die toch niet naar hen luisteren wil.

*PvdA-programma voor Europese verkiezingen verguisd*

Vervolgens was het aan NIW-redacteur Bart Schut om het vuur op te stoken. In zijn column Wil de PvdA een etnische zuivering? verguisde hij het PvdA-programma voor de Europese verkiezingen in mei  enkel omdat daarin steun wordt betuigd aan een twee-statenoplossing op basis van de grenzen van 1967. Dat is nota bene de officile positie van het kabinet en de EU!

In Schuts column openbaart zich wat ons betreft de ware, politieke agenda van het CJO, CIDI en NIW: hun strijd tegen Jodenhaat en vr Isral is in belangrijke mate een strijd vr de Isralische bezetting. Het nieuwe wapen dat al die belangen dient en verenigt, is de IHRA-definitie.

In haar communiqu wijst de PvdA ook op het toenemend antisemitisme. Nog voor dat besluit naar buiten kwam, heeft Een Ander Joods Geluid (EAJG) contact gezocht met Asscher. Wij hebben van de PvdA geen enkel steekhoudend argument mogen vernemen hoe de IHRA-definitie een oplossing zou bieden voor een toename in antisemitisme.
Lees ook: Macron wil naast antisemitisme ook antizionisme harder aanpakken

Evenmin mochten we een inhoudelijk antwoord ontvangen op de talrijke bezwaren en zorgen over de definitie die we hebben aangedragen. Dat doet vermoeden dat de PvdA onder druk van het CJO, CIDI en NIW is gedraaid.

Die organisaties blijven intussen zeggen dat het onder de IHRA-definitie mogelijk blijft om Isral te bekritiseren. Dat is pure misleiding. Kritiek op Isral is volgens de definitie alleen geoorloofd als zij vergelijkbaar is met kritiek op elk ander land. Wie bepaalt of aan dit criterium wel of niet wordt voldaan? Juist: CJO, CIDI en NIW, die al sinds jaar en dag maatschappelijk gezien het laatste woord opeisen in kwesties rond antisemitisme.

Voorboden van hoe de IHRA-definitie gaat worden ingezet, zijn er al. In 2016 werd toenmalig minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Koenders (PvdA) op basis van de definitie van antisemitisme beschuldigd omdat hij de Europese richtlijnen steunde voor het herkenbaar etiketteren van producten uit illegale joodse nederzettingen.

In Duitsland wordt op dit moment een joodse vredesorganisatie verketterd op grond van de IHRA-definitie van antisemitisme  omdat ze sancties en boycots tegen Isral steunt.

*Is het steunen van sancties tegen Isral antisemitisch?*

Het meest recente slachtoffer is PKN-predikant Chris Kors. Op een recente bijeenkomst in Nederland met een Palestijnse christen, wiens land door kolonisten en nederzettingen wordt bedreigd, haalde Kors verzetsheld dominee Borgers aan, die zich tijdens de Tweede Wereldoorlog duidelijk heeft uitgesproken over de misstanden in die tijd. Het CIDI hoorde in deze uitspraak van Kors een parallel tussen WOII en de situatie in de Palestijnse gebieden en oordeelde dat dit op grond van de IHRA-definitie antisemitisch moest heten.

En zo wordt de IHRA-definitie misbruikt om degenen die voor de rechten van de Palestijnen opkomen te bezoedelen en monddood te maken  opdat de Isralische regering ongestoord en ongestraft kan doorgaan met het bezetten en annexeren van Palestina.

Op 15 februari jl. schreef het NIW triomfantelijk dat de PvdA om is en zonder voorbehouden voor de IHRA-definitie heeft gekozen  als eerste (centrum-)linkse partij in Nederland. Het valt te hopen dat D66, GroenLinks en SP deze dwaalweg niet betreden.



Jaap Hamburger is voorzitter van Een Ander Joods Geluid, de stichting die vanuit een Joodse achtergrond het publieke debat en de kritische meningsvorming rond Isral wil bevorderen.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2019/02/21...tisme-a3654929

----------


## Revisor

*Pas op als CIDI met definitie voor antisemitisme aankomt*

Waarom mag FvDer Annabel Nanninga over mooie ovens twitteren en moet partij Nida in de ban als ze Isral voor terreurstaat uitmaakt? CIDI heeft wat uit te leggen, vindt Jaap Hamburger.


Een tweet van Annabel Nanninga (Forum voor Democratie) op 13 februari 2011


De recente rel rondom de Isral-tweet uit 2014 van de Rotterdamse partij Nida nodigde sommigen uit hun stokpaardje te berijden. Zoals Hanna Luden, directeur van het CIDI, die meent dat deze op de islam genspireerde partij zich in een schemergebied van antisemitisme bevindt (NRC, 19/3).

Je mag van de tweet, waarin Nida Isral met IS vergeleek, vinden wat je wilt, maar antisemitisch is een twijfelachtige kwalificatie. Nida provoceerde het zionisme als ideologie en de staat Isral, die toen dood en verderf zaaide in Gaza. Geen uitspraken over Joden, laat staan haatdragende.

Dat lag geheel anders bij tweets die het kersverse raadslid Annabel Nanninga, de lijsttrekker van Forum voor Democratie in Amsterdam, tussen 2009 en 2017 de wereld in slingerde. Daarin sprak ze over Hitlers mooie ovens, gas geven als je een jood ziet en Mein Kampfen als kerstcadeau. Als hashtag bedacht ze #auschwitzen. Uitgerekend voor Nanninga breekt CIDI-directeur Luden een lans. Nanningas tweets waren weliswaar zeer kwetsend voor Joden, noteert Luden, maar zij heeft ruiterlijk toegegeven dat die hard, cynisch en smakeloos waren. Daarmee is de kous voor Luden af!

*Werkdefinitie Antisemitisme*
Wat als Nanninga had behoord tot een partij die kritisch staat tegenover de Isralische bezetting? Dan was ze tot in lengte van dagen voor haar uitspattingen achtervolgd. Maar ze behoort tot de partij van Thierry Baudet, die blijk gaf van blinde steun voor Isral en zijn bezettingspolitiek.

Zie hier in n opiniestuk CIDIs dubbele maatstaf en moraal: als het om antisemitisme gaat, is het selectief, zolang Israls bezettingspolitiek maar ontzien wordt. Niet alleen het CIDI is selectief: premier Netanyahu papt aan met de Hongaarse premier Orbn, die het antisemitisme in zijn land voedt. President Trump, door Isral op handen gedragen, zei dat er some very fine people zaten onder de lieden die antisemitische leuzen riepen bij hun demonstratie in Charlottesville. CIDI zweeg.

Gas geven als je een jood ziet, old habits die hard. #demjanjuk http://bit.ly/5KGaC2

 Annabel Nanninga (@ANanninga) December 14, 2009

Waar het Luden om te doen is, blijkt in de staart van haar betoog. In n adem schakelt zij daar van Nida over naar de Werkdefinitie Antisemitisme van de International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA), die zij aanprijst als een heldere, universele definitie voor het herkennen van antisemitisme. Hier moeten alarmbellen afgaan. Een lobbyorganisatie als het CIDI, altijd openlijk op de bres voor Isral, wat dat land ook uitspookt, die ons een definitie van antisemitisme aanprijst, met als garantie dat hiermee degenen die kritisch zijn, maar niet antisemitisch, beschermd worden tegen onterechte aantijgingen. Hoe verkoop je een adder onder het gras? Zo.

Het is een gotspe bovendien, want die definitie is allesbehalve duidelijk. Antisemitisme wordt gedefinieerd als een zekere perceptie van Joden die tot uitdrukking kan komen in haat jegens Joden. Dat is buitengewoon vaag en valt dus naar believen in te vullen.

*Een voetnoot met grote implicaties*
Het kardinale bezwaar tegen deze definitie is dat hiermee wel degelijk kritiek op het karakter en het beleid van de staat Isral als antisemitisme aangemerkt kan worden. Denk de verkondiging dat Isral een dubbele maatstaf hanteert, of racistisch is. Of dat er aan Isral eisen worden gesteld waar andere landen van gevrijwaard zijn. En waag eens het zelfbeschikkingsrecht van het Joodse volk te ontkennen. Het is een glijdende schaal. Wie post- of antizionist is, of gewoon kritisch, wordt op een dag wakker met een antisemitisme-aanklacht. Zie wat Nida na vier jaar overkwam.

Nu even wat Mein Kampfen kopen. Je kan niet vroeg genoeg beginnen met de kerstcadeaux. ♫ Sti-hille nacht, siegheilige nacht. ♫

 Annabel Nanninga (@ANanninga) November 21, 2014

Hier komt vrijheid van debat en meningsuiting in het geding  en dat is geen toeval. De IHRA-definitie komt uit de koker van de Amerikaanse Isral-lobby en gaat terug tot 2004. Zij is mede ontwikkeld door het European Monitoring Centre on Racism and Xenophobia (EUMC). Echter, de Fundamental Rights Agency (FRA) van de EU, die de EUMC heeft vervangen, schoof de definitie in 2012 terzijde.

Dat wekte grote woede onder organisaties van de Isral-lobby. Zij hechten aan de definitie als instrument om critici te stigmatiseren en monddood te maken. Sindsdien zoekt ze nieuwe wegen om er draagvlak voor te werven. Dat is ook de inzet van Luden, die haar artikel besluit met een oproep aan de landelijke politiek om de definitie in navolging van de Amsterdamse partijen over te nemen.

Luden doelt op de Amsterdamse partijen, die onlangs een Joods Akkoord ondertekenden waarin ze zich committeren aan de strijd tegen antisemitisme. Per voetnoot is de IHRA-definitie aan het akkoord gekoppeld. Ik betwijfel of de ondertekenaars de implicaties daarvan hebben onderkend.

*Het creert een schemergebied*
In tegenstelling tot wat de Isral-lobby beweert, nam de EU de IHRA-definitie nooit aan. Nederland houdt de boot eveneens af. In antwoord op Kamervragen zeiden de toenmalige ministers Blok en Asscher in 2017 dat het kabinet geen toegevoegde waarde [ziet] in het aannemen van een juridisch bindende internationale definitie en dat er al een goede vorm van registratie en rapportage van antisemitisme bestaat. Zij benadrukten tevens dat het van belang is om onderscheid te blijven maken tussen stellingname ten aanzien van het beleid van de Isralische regering en antisemitisme.

Waar blijft @2525 trouwens met zijn HumorEinsatzgruppe Magnietepistel op Jood.nl? SORRY! Joop.nl! #auschwitzen

 Annabel Nanninga (@ANanninga) December 10, 2013

Anders dan Luden doet voorkomen, maakt de IHRA-definitie geen helder onderscheid tussen Isralkritiek en antisemitisme maar creert juist een schemergebied. Lofwaardig dat politici willen strijden tegen antisemitisme, maar zij mogen zich niet voor het karretje laten spannen van organisaties en personen die de bezetting van Palestina gedogen en de vrijheid van meningsuiting willen beknotten.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2018/03/30...nkomt-a1597757

----------


## Selected

Ik stel voor dat wij als tegenreactie maar de holocaust gaan baggtellisseren. 

Valse Macron. Macron moet de oorzaak benoemen,hoe komt het dat Israel de meest gehate natie ter wereld is?

----------


## Revisor

*Duitse Parlement veroordeelt Palestijnse boycotbeweging BDS als antisemitisch*

Erik van Zwam 22:30, 17 mei 2019


De Duitse Bondsdag tijdens de stemming.  Wolfgang Kumm/dpa

De Duitse Bondsdag heeft vrijdag de Palestijnse organisatie BDS, die druk zet op Isral om zich terug te trekken uit gebied dat het sinds 1967 bezet, als antisemitisch veroordeeld. Het Duitse parlement vergeleek de methoden met die uit het nazitijdperk tegen Joden.

BDS dat staat voor boycot, desinvesteringen en sancties, zet aan tot het niet kopen van Isralische producten door er stickers op te plakken met de tekst Niet kopen. De Duitse parlementarirs zagen een analogie met slogans uit de tijd van Hitler: Koop niet van Joden. Ook roept de BDS op om Isralische artiesten internationaal te boycotten.

De motie van de regeringspartijen roept het Duitse kabinet op om evenementen van BDS niet te steunen en verbiedt financiering van alle projecten die oproepen tot een boycot van Isral. Isral heeft het besluit van de Bondsdag een belangrijke beslissing genoemd.

*Druk*

De BDS, die sinds 2005 actief is en zich spiegelt aan het succes van de anti-apartheidsbeweging in Zuid-Afrika, werd steeds succesvoller. In Nederland staakte een waterbedrijf de samenwerking met een Isralische waterleverancier. En een groot Nederlands ingenieursbureau zag af van de bouw van een waterzuiveringsinstallatie voor rioolwater in Oost-Jeruzalem onder druk van de BDS en aanverwante organisaties.

De BDS voerde de druk op deelnemers aan het Songfestival in Isral op. De organisatie spande zich in om artiesten, muziekliefhebbers en omroepen te bewegen om het Europese liedjesfestival dit jaar links te laten liggen. Meedoen zou instemming betekenen met de Isralische bezetting van Palestijnse gebieden, zo betoogde BDS steeds. Daar denkt de Duitse Bondsdag anders over.


https://www.trouw.nl/home/duitse-bon...isch~a75b8938/

----------


## mrz

Het zal geen toeval zijn dat er in Israel veel vegetariers zijn.

Met de huidige concentratiekampen: De vleesindustrie.

Reden dat bossen gekapt worden. Kap daarmee, zou ik zeggen!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Selected

*Dertig joodse organisties: ‘BDS en kritiek op Israel niet antisemitisch en IHRA definitie deugt niet
Nieuwsredactie*

18 juli 2018 

Zo’n 36 Joodse organisaties van over de hele wereld hebben eindelijk de handen ineen geslagen. Ze hebben er de buik van vol dat kritiek op Israel, en actie tegen Israel, voortdurend maar ”antisemitisme” worden genoemd. Zij noemen het van belang, zeker in een tijd waarin regeringen en politieke partijen zich steeds openlijker racistisch en fascistisch gedragen, om een onderscheid te maken tussen vijandigheid en vooroordelen tegen Joden enerzijds, en terechte kritiek op Israel en zijn onrechtvaardige optreden aan de andere kant.
De ondertekenaars zijn organisaties uit landen varirend van Israel tot en met de USA, Australi, Nieuw Zeeland, Argentini, Brazili en Zuid Afrika. In Europa gaat het om organisaties in Nederland (Een Ander Joods Geluid en Gate48), Frankrijk, Belgi, Engeland, Duitsland en Spanje.
De grootste organisatie is zonder meer Jewish Voice for Peace in Amerika met 200.000 sympathisanten.

De organisaties nemen afstand van de definitie van de International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) die door veel Westerse regeringen is overgenomen (niet de Nederlandse overigens) en die zo is geformuleerd dat kritiek op Israel of het opkomen voor Palestijnse rechten op grond ervan vrijwel automatisch als antisemitisch kan worden aangemerkt. Dat ondermijnt aan de ene kant de strijd van de Palestijnen voor vrijheid, recht en gelijkheid, en aan de andere de strijd tegen antisemitisme. De organisaties verwerpen de IHRA definitie en roepen landen en instanties op hetzelfde te doen en hun medeplichtigheid aan Israels schendingen van de mensenrechten te beindigen.
Tenslotte breken de organisaties een lans voor de Palestijnse BDS beweging, die zich houdt aan haar toewijding aan de Universele Verklaring van de Rechten van de Mens en daarom ook consistent stelling neemt tegen antisemitisme. Sommige van de ondertekenaars ondersteunen BDS, andere alleen gedeeltelijk en sommige helemaal niet, maar alle ondertekenaars bevestigen dat zij BDS zien als een tactiek en een methode die niet antisemitisch kan worden genoemd.
Het werd tijd. deze verklaring. 

Blijkbaar zijn er nog hier en daar joden die het gedram en de ”Rechthaberischkeit” van de meerderheid niet langer pikken. Er is misschien nog een kans dat het ooit nog goed komt. Blijkbaar zit het overigens ook in de lucht. De Britse Labour Party veegde vorige week ook al de vloer aan met de IHRA verklaring.

https://www.krapuul.nl/buitenland-2/...ie-deugt-niet/

----------


## Selected

BSD is gewoon een boycot-beweging en Pisrael ziet in,geslaagde, internationale boycotcampagne's van BSd een groot gevaar voor de zionistische entiteit en agressor Pisrael.

----------


## Revisor

BDS-actie in Duitsland. Bron: Anne Paq ActiveStills

*Open brief - Joodse academici in Isral en Europa

Oproep Joodse academici aan Duitse politieke partijen: schakel BDS niet gelijk met antisemitisme

maandag 20 mei 2019 21:48

De Bundestag  de Duitse federale Kamer van Volksvertegenwoordigers  heeft een resolutie goedgekeurd die BDS-activisme gelijkschakelt met antisemitisme. Joodse academici in Isral en Europa reageren met deze oproep om dat niet te doen. Zij beschouwen BDS als een vorm van vrije meningsuiting over de bezetting en kolonisatie van de Palestijnse gebieden, die niet kan of mag worden gelijkgeschakeld met antisemitisme.

Commentaar redactie:*_ Op vrijdag 17 mei 2019 heeft de Duitse Bundestag met een grote meerderheid een resolutie goedgekeurd die de BDS-beweging beschuldigt van antisemitisme en de regering oproept geen subsidies meer toe te kennen aan organisaties die de BDS-beweging steunen. Ze werd ingediend door leden van de meerderheidspartijen CDU en SDP en kreeg steun van Die Grnen en de FDP.

Parlementaire resoluties hebben geen wettelijk afdwingbaar karakter. Het zijn intentieverklaringen gericht aan de regering. Bondskanselier Angela Merkel heeft het initiatief gesteund. Een parlementaire resolutie is voor een regering een handige manier om stoer te doen zonder concrete maatregelen te nemen. Als het de regering menens was, zou ze immers zelf een wetgevend initiatief nemen. Dat doet ze niet, omdat een wetsontwerp door het Grondwettelijk Hof moet worden beoordeeld. Een officile veroordeling van deze wet als ongrondwettelijk wegens een inbreuk op het recht van vrije meningsuiting is een precedent dat de pro-zionistische bewegingen en politici in Duitsland willen vermijden. 

Lokale rechtbanken in Duitsland hebben eerder reeds pogingen om BDS op deelstaatniveau te criminaliseren afgekeurd. In de VS werd een wetsvoorstel van het parlement van de deelstaat Texas eveneens afgekeurd om dezelfde redenen. Voor een deel is dit Duits initiatief dus window-dressing. Desondanks is dit andermaal een ernstig politiek signaal dat niet mag worden genegeerd. Talrijke Joodse wetenschappers en academici in Isral, Duitsland en Europa hebben onmiddellijk gereageerd met deze oproep:_

Wij, Joodse en Isralische academici, waarvan velen Joodse geschiedenis en antisemitisme onderzoeken, drukken onze bezorgdheid uit over de toename van antisemitisme in de wereld, ook in Duitsland. Wij zien elke vorm van racisme en vooringenomenheid als een bedreiging die bestreden moet worden en moedigen de Duitse regering en parlement aan om dat te doen.

Tezelfdertijd wensen wij de alarmklok te luiden over een gelijkaardige trend: de groeiende tendens om supporters van Palestijnse mensenrechten antisemieten te noemen.

Deze trend is in Duitsland aan het escaleren. Twee Duitse partijen, de (liberale partij) FDP en de (extreem-rechtse partij) AfD hebben resoluties ingediend in de Bundestag die de beweging van Boycott, Divestment en Sanctions (BDS) gelijkstellen met antisemitisme. De regeringspartijen (christen-democratische) CDU/CSU en (sociaal-democratische) SPD bereiden een gemeenschappelijke resolutie voor die dat ook wil bereiken. Deze versmelting (van anti-semitisme met BDS-activisme) is niet correct, onaanvaardbaar en een bedreiging voor de liberaal-democratische orde in Duitsland.

De opinies over BDS van de ondertekenaars zijn zeer verschillend: een aantal steunt BDS, een aantal verwerpt het om allerlei redenen. Echter, wij allen verwerpen de bedrieglijke bewering dat BDS antisemitisch zou zijn.

Een persoon moet als antisemitisch beschouwd worden op basis van de inhoud en de context van zijn woorden en daden, niet op basis van zijn banden met een instelling. Wij moeten protesteren tegen eender welke antisemitische beweringen of daden  of ze van BDS-supporters komen of niet. Maar BDS zelf is niet antisemitisch.

Daarom verdedigen wij het recht van ieder individu of organisatie om deze actie te steunen. Isral en de internationale gemeenschap hebben altijd geist dat de Palestijnen afzien van geweld wanneer zij zich verzetten tegen de bezetting van hun land, hun discriminatie en hun onderdrukking die ze ondergaan.

BDS is in essentie een geweldloze beweging, die protesteert tegen zware schendingen van de mensenrechten. De BDS-beweging bepleit geen specifieke politieke oplossing van het Isralisch-Palestijns conflict. Integendeel, het voert campagne voor de implementatie van het internationaal recht, meestal in verband met de bezetting en kolonisering door Isral.

De beweging is expliciet over zijn categorieke verwerping van alle vormen van racisme, waaronder antisemitisme. Vele Joodse en Isralische groepen steunen ofwel openlijk BDS of verdedigen het recht om er achter te staan. Men kan van mening verschillen met BDS, maar een categorieke delegitimering van deze geweldloze beweging is verkeerd en contraproductief.

Wij doen een oproep aan alle Duitse (politieke) partijen om geen resoluties in te dienen of te ondersteunen die BDS gelijkstellen met antisemitisme. In het bijzonder doen wij een oproep aan de mainstream democratische partijen FDP, CDU en SPF om hun voorstel van resolutie in die zin te wijzigen.

Wij doen ook een oproep aan alle Duitse partijen om geen ngos die BDS ondersteunen uit te sluiten van subsidies. Zoals door de Europese Unie werd bevestigd, vallen verklaringen en acties in de context van BDS onder de vrijheid van meningsuiting en vrijheid van vereniging, zoals ze verankerd zijn in het EU-Charter van Fundamentele Rechten.

Onder de meer dan honderd Palestijnse burgerorganisaties die de oproep tot BDS hebben ondertekend zijn meerdere gerespecteerde mensenrechtenorganisaties, verenigingen van advocaten en ingenieurs, comits van landbouwers en gezondheidswerkers, vakbonden van gehandicapten en leerkrachten. Het zou zeer schadelijk zijn voor de Palestijnse maatschappij als geheel en voor de rol en reputatie van Duitsland als deze organisaties zouden worden uitgesloten van Duitse subsidies  enkel en alleen voor het uitoefenen van hun recht op vrije meningsuiting en voor hun keuze om zich te verzetten tegen de Isralische bezetting met vreedzame middelen.

Als zij zouden worden uitgesloten zou dat een verdere verzwakking betekenen van de volledige Palestijnse maatschappij, die reeds een zware slag leed toen de Amerikaanse regering zijn financile steun opzegde voor de Palestijnen  een beslissing die door de EU werd betreurd.

Bovendien, een beslissing door de Bundestag om de door de Palestijnen geleide BDS-beweging gelijk te stellen met anti-semitisme beledigt en stigmatiseert Palestijnse burgers van Duitsland en verhindert hen om vrij hun opinies, hun verdriet en hun bezorgdheid te uiten. Dit zou hen en andere groepen daarenboven kunnen vervreemden in de Duitse maatschappij en op andere plaatsen van de strijd tegen anti-semitisme, eerder dan hen daar in te engageren.

De gelijkschakeling van BDS met anti-semitisme werd gepusht door de meest rechtse regering in de geschiedenis van Isral. Dit maakt deel uit van doorgaande inspanningen om elk debat over Palestijnse rechten en elke internationale solidariteit met de Palestijnen te delegitimeren, die lijden onder militaire bezetting en ernstige discriminatie.

Wij dringen er bij u op aan om anti-semitisme en alle vormen van racisme te bestrijden zonder hulp te bieden aan deze kwaadaardige initiatieven. Wij vragen u om de vrijheid van meningsuiting te vrijwaren en democratische ruimte in Duitsland te beschermen, in plaats van hen te isoleren en zij die geweldloos hun politiek geloof uitdrukken het zwijgen op te leggen.

De oproep Ein Aufruf an die Deutschen Parteien, BDS nicht mit Antisemitismus gleichzuseiten werd vertaald door Lode Vanoost.

----------


## Revisor

Ondertekenaars:

Prof. Gadi Algazi, Institute of History, Tel Aviv University
Dr. Merav Amir, Senior Lecturer in Human Geography, Queens University Belfast
Dr. Hila Amit, freie Wissenschaftlerin, Israel
Prof. (emeritus) Yonathan (Jon) Anson, Chair for Social Work, Ben Gurion University of the Negev
Dr. Seth Anziska, Department of Hebrew and Jewish Studies, University College London
Prof. Lisa Baraitser, Dept. for Psychosocial Studies, Birkbeck Institute, University of London
Dr. Moshe Behar, University of Manchester
Prof. Avner Ben-Amos, Dept. of History, Tel-Aviv University
Yaara Benger Alaluf, Wissenschaftliche Mitarbeiterin, Max-Planck-Institut fr Bildungsforschung, Berlin
Prof. Gabriele Bergers, Dept. of Oncology, University of Leuven
Prof. Louise Bethlehem, Dept. of English and Cultural Studies, Hebrew University Jerusalem
Prof. David Blanc, Dept. of Mathematics, University of Haifa
Prof. Daniel D. Blatman, Head, Avraham Harman Research Institute of Contemporary Jewry, The Max and Rita Haber Chair in Contemporary Jewry and Holocaust Studies, Hebrew University Jerusalem
Dr. Paola Canarutto, freie Wissenschaftlerin
Prof. (emerita) Jane Caplan, Modern European History, University of Oxford
Prof. Stephen Clingman, Dept. of English, University of Massachusetts, Amherst
Prof. Alon Confino, Pen Tishkach Chair of Holocaust Studies, University of Massachusetts, Amherst
Prof. (emerita) Sonia Dayan-Herzbrun, Dept. of Social Science, University Paris Diderot
Prof. (emerita) Sidra DeKoven Ezrahi, Dept. of Comparative Literature, Hebrew University Jerusalem
Prof. (emeritus) Tommy Dreyfus, Pdagogische Hochschule, Tel Aviv University
Prof. David Enoch, Faculty of Law & Philosophy, Hebrew University Jerusalem
Dr. Yuval Eylon, Dept. of History, Philosophy and Jewish Studies, The Open University of Israel
Prof. (emeritus) Gideon Freudenthal, The Cohn Institute for the History and Philosophy of Science and Ideas, Tel Aviv University
Dr. Elizabeth Freund (emerita), Dept. of English Literature, Hebrew University Jerusalem
Prof. (emeritus) Chaim Gans, The Buchmann Faculty of Law, Tel Aviv University
Prof. Amos Goldberg, Jewish History and Contemporary Jewry, Hebrew University Jerusalem
Prof. Oded Goldreich, Weizmann Institute of Science
Prof. Neve Gordon, Dept. of Politics and Government, Ben Gurion University
Prof. Rebecca Gould, School of Languages, Cultures, Art History and Music, University of Birmingham
Dr. Erella Grassiani, Dept. of Anthropology, University of Amsterdam
Prof. Lev Grinberg, Dept. of Sociology and Anthropology, Ben Gurion University
Prof. David Harel, The Weizmann Institute of Science, Vice President of the Israel Academy of Sciences and Humanities
Dr. Shir Hever, Politikwissenschaften, Freie Universt Berlin
Professor (emerita) Susan Himmelweit, Faculty of Social Science, Open University Milton Keynes
Prof. Eva Illouz, Dept. of Social Science and Anthropology, Hebrew University Jerusalem, The European Centre for Sociology and Political Science, Paris
Dr. Itamar Kastner, Humboldt-Universitt zu Berlin
Dr. Brian Klug, Faculty of Philosophy, University of Oxford, Parkes Institute for the Study of Jewish/non-Jewish Relations, University of Southampton
Prof. (emerita) Vered Kraus, Dept. of Social Science, University of Haifa
Prof. (emeritus) Micah Leshem, Dept. of Psychology, University of Haifa
Dr. Mark Levene, Parkes Centre for Jewish/non-Jewish Relations, University of Southampton 
Prof. Joseph Levine, Dept. of Philosophy, University of Massachusetts, Amherst Revital Madar, Dept. of Cultural Studies, Hebrew University Jerusalem
Rela Mazali, freie Wissenschaftlerin und Schriftstellerin
Dr. Dana Mills, Oxford Brookes UniversityDr. Sheryl Nestel, Independent Scholar, Toronto
Prof. Isaac (Yanni) Nevo, Dept. of Philosophy, Ben-Gurion University
Prof. Kobi Peterzil, Dept. of Mathematics, University of Haifa 
Dr. Noa Roei, Dept. of Comparative Literature and Cultural Analysis, University of Amsterdam
Naama Rokem, Associate Professor of Modern Hebrew Literature & Comparative Literature, University of Chicago
Prof. Jacqueline Rose, Co-director Birkbeck Institute, University of London
Prof. Michael Rothberg, 1939 Society Samuel Goetz Chair in Holocaust Studies, University of California
Dr. E. Natalie Rothman, Dept. of History and Cultural Studies, University of Toronto Scarborough
Prof. Catherine Rottenberg, Foreign Literature and Linguistics, Ben Gurion University
Dr. Ilan Saban, Faculty of Law, University of Haifa
Dr. Hannah Safran, Feminist Research Center, Haifa
Prof. Lynne Segal, Psychosocial Studies, Birkbeck Institute, University of London
Dr. Itamar Shachar, Marie Curie postdoctoral fellow, Dept. of Anthropology, University of Amsterdam
Nava EtShalom, poet and writer, PhD candidate, University of Pennsylvania
Prof. (emerita) Alice Shalvi, Hebrew University Jerusalem/Ben Gurion University of the Negev
Dr. Dmitry Shumsky, Head of the Cherrick Centre for the Study of Zionism, the Yishuv and the State of Israel, Hebrew University Jerusalem
Dr. Itay Snir, The Open University of Israel and Minerva Humanities Centre/Tel-Aviv University
Prof. Tamir Sorek, Social and Jewish Studies, University of Florida
Dr. Anya Topolski, Associate Professor Ethics and Political Philosophy, Radboud Universiteit Nijmegen
Dr. Yair Wallach, Head of the Centre for Jewish Studies, SOAS, University of London
Prof. Niza Yanay, Dept. of Sociology and Anthropology, Ben Gurion University
Prof. (emeritus) Moshe Zuckermann, The Cohn Institute for the History and Philosophy of Science and Ideas, Tel Aviv University

http://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artikel...antisemitisme/

----------


## 7eloua



----------


## Volkert-x

@Revisor

Ik kan jou een masterclass geven over dit onderwerp waarbij het Westen als agressor naar voren komt.

Waarom reageer je zo slap en zwak naar die zionisten? Zij liegen,zij maken misbruik van de Internationale wet die zij notabene zelf hebben opgezet. 


Ik mis daar veel steun in van jou. En ipv hen af te bekken ga je poeslief tegen ze doen. 

Dat is een gegeven die je heel serieus moet gaan nemen broeder. 

Want je kan wel leden negeren en quashi-nonchalant nieuws-artikelen plaatsen maar dat gaat jouw zwakte niet camouflereren.


Ik vind het jammer van jou. Jij zorgt er juist voor dat racisten als Rob Gosseling denken bij ''ons'' te horen en dat terwijl die frikandellen-schrijter totaal geen raakvlakken heeft met de Islam,een verenigd Europa en de mlti-culturele samenleving.

En ondertussen ga je poeslief door om die nazi een excuus teverschaffen om op ''onze'' forum te reageren!!!

----------


## Revisor

donderdag 27 juni 2019

*Duitse Bank trekt rekening in van Joodse organisatie die weigert afstand te nemen van BDS*


Iris Hefets van ''Jdische Stimme'' bij een demonstratie een paar jaar geleden. (Foto JS) 

De "Bank fr Sozialwirtschaft'' in de Duitse plaast Keulen heeft onlangs de rekening ingetrokken die de organisatie"Jdische Stimme fr einen gerechten Friede in Nahost'', bij de bank had. Dat meldt de Berliner Tageszeitung, TAZ. Jdische StimmeStimme (waarvan de volle naam 'Joodse stem voor een rechtvaardige vrede in het Midden-Oosten' betekent), is een progressieve Duits-Joodse organisatie. De reden voor het intrekken van de rekening is dat Jdische Stimme (JS) geweigerd heeft zich te distantiren van BDS (Boycott, Desinvesteren, Sancties, de boycot van Israel). Joodse organisaties als de ''Zentralrat'' het, het officile overkoepelende orgaan van Duits-Joodse organisaties, had dat geist De bank werd daarna door de officile Joodse organisaties voor het blok gezet.

Jdische Stimme weigerde afstand te nemen van BDS niet omdat de organisatie zelf tot de BDS-beweging behoort, maar omdat JS het boycotten van Israel een legitiem middel vindt om de bezetting van de Palestijnen te beindigen. ''Als homoseksuelen worden vervolgd en er wordt je als hetero gevraagd om openlijk te verklaren dat je geen je homo bent, dan doe je dat ook niet,'' zei Inge Hefets, de voorzitster van JS.

Het intrekken van de rekening door de bank is het zoveelste BDS-gerelateerde incident in Duitsland in vrij korte tijd. Op 17 mei verklaarde de Bondsdag, het Duitse parlement, onder druk van Israel en de ''Zentralrat'' van Duitse Joden dat BDS ''antisemitisch'' is. Onlangs werd de directeur van het Berlijnse Joodse Museum zodanig onder druk gezet door dezelfde officile Joodse gemeenschap en de Israelische ambassadeur in Berlijn, dat hij aftrad. Dat gebeurde omdat deze Peter Schfer. een man met een heel grote reputatie in de wereld van de Judaica-studies, in een 'tweet' had verwezen naar een brief van 240 Israelische en Joodse geleerden die bezwaar hadden aangetekend tegen het besluit van de Bondsdag. Eerder al dit jaar werden op last van Israel sprekers geweerd in Berlijn En in december 2018 deed een Israelische organisatie die anoniem bleef ook al een beroep op de Duitse regering om subsidies aan onder meer B'tselem en ''Breaking the Silence'' te stoppen. (Een inbreuk op de vrijheid van meningsuiting waar overigens ook het Nederlandse CIDI rond dezelfde tijd heel toevallig een lans voor brak).

De Bank fr Sozialwirtschaft, waarbij veel organisaties zijn aangesloten die werkzaam zijn op sociaal gebied en ook veel NGO's, sloot de rekening van JS ook al een keer in 2016. Dat stuitte toen op zware kritiek. Onder meer werd geroepen dat dit de eerste keer sinds de nazi-tijd was dat een bank een rekening afsloot van een Joodse organisatie. De bank draaide het besluit daarom in 2018 weer terug, nadat zij in gesprekken met JS was gerustgesteld dat kritiek op Israel en het zionisme niet automatisch hoeft te te betekenen dat het bestaansrecht van Israel in twijfel wordt getrokken.

Het besluit van 2018 van de bank werd echter onder vuur genomen door de Joodse ''Zentralrat'' en de centrale Joodse instelling voor maatschappelijk werk, die eisten dat JS afstand moet nemen van BDS. Ook het Amerikaanse Simon Wiesenthal Centre, mengde zich in de strijd. De Bank zocht een uitweg uit deze ''intern-Joodse controverse'' zoals zij het noemde, door de positie van JS te laten onderwerpen aan het oordeel van een wetenschapper. Maar JS weigerde dat, omdat zij, zich daarbij, zoals Iris Hefets zei, zich niet wilde onderwerpen aan 'een verhoor'. JS kreeg overigens in april 2019 nog de Vredesprijs van de stad Gttingen. Wel onder protesten van de Zentralrat en andere Joodse instellingen, Dat wel.


Abu Pessoptimist: Duitse Bank trekt rekening in van Joodse organisatie die weigert afstand te nemen van BDS

----------


## Soldim

> donderdag 27 juni 2019
> 
> *Duitse Bank trekt rekening in van Joodse organisatie die weigert afstand te nemen van BDS*


Als die organizatie een boycott een als een legitiem middel ziet, waarom zou de bank in kwestie dat middel niet mogen gebruiken?

----------


## mrz

Het meest gekke vindt ik dat in Israel Vegan(isme) hot en populair is, zeker te begrijpen als je weet hoe het er in slachthuizen aan toegaat, en dat alle andere landen dan iets hebben tegen Israel.

Misschien dat IS toch geen verschil ziet in slachten van mensen of dieren? In welk geval ze Israel zouden moeten steunen?

Deze zinnen kloppen taalkundig misschien niet helemaal... Maar ze maken de boodschap denk ik wel duidelijk...  :grote grijns: 

Kritiek op mensen die denken recht te hebben op stukje vlees oerwouden gekapt aarde naar de klote moet kunnen, ook als dat onder de vlag van Israel is.....

Veganisten rule the world…  :grote grijns:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Al in het eerste hoofdstuk van dit boek stelt de Isralische schrijver Nir Baram vast dat de meerderheid van de Isralische samenleving, ook die van de vredestichters, niet bereid is om 1948 vanuit Palestijns perspectief te zien. En in zijn nawoord haalt hij de toenmalige Isralische premier Ehoud Barak aan die na het mislukken van het Camp David overleg opmerkte: Ik kwam hier om over 1967 te praten en Arafat had het over 1948. Een zin die als geen andere het fundamentele onbegrip tussen beide zijden van dit conflict blootlegt, aldus Nir Baram, die een jaar lang door Westelijke Jordaanoever en Jeruzalem trok om met Palestijnen en joden te praten over hun schijnbaar onoplosbare conflict.
> 
> En tussen die beide passages lezen we van een Palestijn die zegt Als wij geen lawaai maken in de wereld en er geen terrorisme is, zijn we lucht voor de Isralis. En: Twee staten zullen er niet komen, n staat is een ramp en eenzijdige terugtrekkingen leiden tot niets. Wat opvalt is dat er evenzovele scenarios als Isralis lijken te zijn. Een van hen geeft als ideaalbeeld de volgende criteria voor een definitieve oplossing: Ieder moet een volledig staatsburger zijn van de staat onder wiens autoriteit hij valt en die zijn lot bestiert; niemand wordt zijn huis uitgejaagd; Isral is een joodse en democratische staat; geen vreemde heerschappij, westelijk van de Jordaan. Waarop Baram antwoordt: Jouw criteria zijn onmogelijk. Als het n staat wordt, is het onmogelijk te stellen dat die voor altijd joods en democratisch is, twee staten wil je niet en waar zullen de Palestijnen dan volwaardige burgers zijn?
> 
> Bron


Het ging ik 1948 helemaal fout. Palestina moet n staat worden. En niet onder de naam Isral. Maar of dat haalbaar is...

----------


## Revisor

> Als die organizatie een boycott een als een legitiem middel ziet, waarom zou de bank in kwestie dat middel niet mogen gebruiken?


Mag ik hieruit afleiden dat jij het normaal vindt dat je niet meer mag bankieren bij een bank als je een andere mening hebt?

----------


## Revisor

*Oorlog tegen BDS zet Duitse rechtsstaat op zn kop*

In Mnchen is de openbare ruimte goeddeels tot verboden gebied verklaard voor alles wat met BDS te maken heeft. De hetze tegen antisemitische BDS-sympathisanten tart iedere beschrijving. Ook in andere Duitse steden worden rechten van burgers geschonden om Isral tegen kritiek te beschermen. Een inventarisatie.

...

*Banken gechanteerd*

Ook vestigden we eerder de aandacht op het onder druk zetten van banken om rekeningen van zogenaamde antisemitische BDS-organisaties op te heffen. Ook die praktijk is sindsdien toegenomen. In de afgelopen twee jaar hebben Deutsche Bank, Postbank, DAB Mnchen en Commerzbank rekeningen van BDS-organisaties opgeheven. Afgelopen september hief het Amerikaanse PayPal de rekening van de Duitse organisatie Internationalistisches Bndnis op, die eerder ook al door een andere bank was gedumpt.

Een campagne tegen de in Keulen gevestigde Bank fr Sozialwirtschaft (Bank voor Sociale Economie) laat zien hoe hard het spel wordt gespeeld en welke bizarre vormen het aanneemt. De bank ligt al jaren onder vuur omdat de joodse organisatie Jdische Stimme fr gerechten Friede in Nahost (Joodse Stem voor Rechtvaardige Vrede in het Midden-Oosten) er een rekening heeft. Die organisatie is solidair met de Palestijnse BDS-oproep.

In het najaar van 2016 bezweek de bank onder de druk en hief de rekening van Jdische Stimme zonder toelichting op. Op aandringen van de organisatie verklaarde de bank dat de reden daarvoor de opvatting van Jdische Stimme met betrekking tot BDS was, en dat de bank daarop attent was gemaakt door een medewerker van The Jerusalem Post. Die krant is een van meerdere Isralische media die actief deelnemen aan de Oorlog tegen BDS. The Jerusalem Post speelde een rol bij de opheffing van BDS-rekeningen in Duitsland, Frankrijk en Oostenrijk, en wellicht ook in Ierland en de Verenigde Staten.

Jdische Stimme reageerde met een verontwaardigd betoog. Dat wij, als joden en Isralis, er door een Duitse bank van worden beschuldigd het bestaansrecht van Isral aan te vechten is schandelijk, schreef de organisatie. Net als Judith Bernstein en haar Dialooggroep weerlegde ze de aantijgingen aan het adres van BDS-sympathisanten als onjuist en propagandistisch. Onomwonden typeerde ze de door de bank getroffen maatregel als een aanval op fundamentele rechten en vrijheden, waaronder het recht deel te nemen aan boycotcampagnes, en als een reden voor diepe bezorgdheid voor alle inwoners van Duitsland. Ze riep alle rekeninghouders op te overwegen een andere bank te kiezen.

In 2017 keerde de bank op haar schreden terug en heropende de rekening. De bank is tegenstander van BDS, stelde ze in een verklaring, maar respecteert de uiteenlopende visies op de kwestie-Palestina/Isral en wenst de vrijheid van meningsuiting te beschermen, die zij in het licht van Duitslands geschiedenis van bijzonder belang acht. Daarnaast was de bank ervan overtuigd geraakt dat Jdische Stimme zich niet tegen het bestaan van Isral keert, maar tegen de illegale Isralische bezetting.

[b]Bank in antisemitische top-10[b]

Daarmee riep de bank hel en verdoemenis over zich af. Vanuit Isral, de Verenigde Staten en Duitsland zelf stortte de Isral-lobby zich met haar volle gewicht op de bank. Duitse organisaties van joodse en andere snit bekogelden haar met beschuldigingen over haar samenwerking met Jdische Stimme en, zoals The Jerusalem Post afgelopen jaar met trompetgeschal openbaarde, nog minstens drie andere BDS-organisaties. Steeds explicieter werd de bank beschuldigd van het faciliteren van of zelfs directe betrokkenheid bij een boycot van Isral door een bende antisemieten, zoals een van de organisaties het uitdrukte. Meerdere organisaties zegden uit protest hun rekeningen bij de bank op: de LHBTI-organisatie Magnus Hirschfeld, de Duitse afdeling van het Joods Nationaal Fonds en de daarmee samenwerkende organisatie Keren Hayesod.

Ook de per 1 mei 2018 door de Duitse regering aangestelde speciale beambte voor het joodse leven in Duitsland en de strijd tegen het antisemitisme meldde zich direct aan het front. Deze Felix Klein noemde de BDS-beweging in haar methoden en doelen antisemitisch. Als voorbeeld wees hij op oproepen om Isralische kunstenaars te boycotten, en het plakken van stickers met de tekst Dont buy! op Isralische producten. Dat zijn methoden uit de nazi-tijd, meent hij.

Klein juicht de boycot van banken met relaties met BDS door de gemeente Frankfurt toe als een voorbeeld voor andere steden. Ook de maatregelen in Mnchen en Berlijn zijn volgens hem signalen dat niet alleen antisemitisme, maar ook het isoleren van Isral en het belasteren van Isral als apartheidsstaat niet zullen worden getolereerd. Enkele maanden geleden noemde hij BDS een antisemitische organisatie en stelde hij dat de bankensector de verplichting heeft geen relaties met antisemieten en hun supporters te onderhouden.

Namens de Isralische regering stookte minister Gilad Erdan van Strategische Zaken, die de internationale Oorlog tegen BDS in grote lijnen cordineert, het vuur op. Op een conferentie in Frankfurt  waar Erdan ondanks zijn ontkenning van het bestaansrecht van Palestina gewoon welkom is  riep hij de Duitse banken onlangs nog eens dringend op zich aan te sluiten bij het offensief tegen de antisemitische haatcampagne tegen Israls bestaansrecht.

Vanuit de VS gooiden machtige organisaties als het American Jewish Committee (AJC) zich in de strijd, en ook het Simon Wiesenthal Center deed weer van zich spreken: het dreigde de bank in de top-10 van ernstigste antisemitische en anti-Isralische dreigingen van 2018 op te nemen. Toen de bank niet voor die chantage boog voegde het Center de daad bij het woord. In de internationale antisemitisme-top-10 heeft de bank gezelschap van onder meer de bekende voorvechter van Palestijnse rechten en voormalig Pink Floyd-voorman Roger Waters, het Amerikaanse verhuurplatform voor vakantie-accommodaties Airbnb, de leider van de Britse Labour-partij Jeremy Corbyn en de VN-organisatie voor steun aan vluchtelingen uit Palestina in het Midden-Oosten, de UNRWA.

*Onderzoek naar Jdische Stimme*

Onder al dit geweld maakte de bank opnieuw een draai. Eind december kondigde ze aan de politieke opvattingen van Jdische Stimme door een deskundige op hun antisemitische gehalte te laten beoordelen. Dat gebeurde op advies van Felix Klein. Het onderzoek wordt uitgevoerd door historica en antisemitisme-onderzoekster Juliane Wetzel, werkzaam aan de Technische Universiteit van Berlijn. De maatstaf die Wetzel zal hanteren is de IHRA-definitie van antisemitisme, schrijft de bank. Haar oordeel wordt eind mei verwacht.

Jdische Stimme moest het besluit in de krant lezen en reageerde opnieuw met een scherpe verklaring. Daarin wijst ze het onderzoek principieel af en sluit ze iedere medewerking uit. De organisatie vindt het ongehoord dat haar leden, wier familieleden slachtoffer waren van het Duitse antisemitisme (onder meer van discriminerende maatregelen van Duitse banken), tachtig jaar later zelf door een bank op zuiverheid worden onderzocht. Nota bene naar aanleiding van een intensieve lastercampagne van rechtse activisten en vertegenwoordigers van de staat Isral die zlf associaties met antisemitisme oproept en waartegen een joodse organisatie juist bescherming zou moeten genieten. Jdische Stimme spreekt van onsmakelijke historische parallelle

...

https://rightsforum.org/nieuws/oorlo...aat-op-zn-kop/

----------


## Ibrah1234

> Het meest gekke vindt ik dat in Israel Vegan(isme) hot en populair is


De bitcoin community is er ook sterk aanwezig. Eens in de 4 jaar is er een block halving party in Tel-Aviv. Vanuit de hele wereld komen de bezoekers. 

Om de 4 jaar halveert de block reward van Bitcoin. Lijkt me wel wat om er eens heen te gaan.

----------


## mrz

Tsja, bitcoin is net zo'n babyboombubbleproduct als olie.

Ik heb al genoeg moeite normaal mijn pc te kunnen gebruiken en gitaar (met stemapparaatje) te stemmen as it is lol. Moeilijke AI!!

----------


## Soldim

> Mag ik hieruit afleiden dat jij het normaal vindt dat je niet meer mag bankieren bij een bank als je een andere mening hebt?


Mijn opinie is dat een organizatie die een boycott als een legitiem middel ziet, hypocriet is als ze klagen over een boycott.

----------


## mrz

Oeps... wilde like geven maar de AI gaf alledrie klikje.

Sorry Soldim lol.

----------


## Soldim

> Oeps... wilde like geven maar de AI gaf alledrie klikje.
> 
> Sorry Soldim lol.


Wisselende stemmingen  :knipoog:

----------


## Revisor

> Mijn opinie is dat een organizatie die een boycott als een legitiem middel ziet, hypocriet is als ze klagen over een boycott.


Je opinie is zwak en logisch gezien ondoordacht. Je weet kennelijk niet waarover je praat. Het is appels met peren vergelijken.

Het is hetzelfde als dat jij solidair bent met Israel en dat daarom het electriciteitsbedrijf dan jouw stroom afsluit en jou geen verdere diensten meer gaat leveren nadat een zionistische lobbygroep ze gechanteerd heeft.

1. De joodse vereniging boycot zelf niet, ze zijn solidair met de BDS beweging vanwege de illegale onrechtmatige bezetting;
2. De joodse vereniging boycot de bank niet maar is solidair met de BDS boycot van israelische producten.

Deze actie is gevaarlijk omdat je een buitenlandse mogendheid, Israel, laat bepalen welke meningen van burgers in jouw land toegestaan zijn.

----------


## Soldim

> Je opinie is zwak en logisch gezien ondoordacht.


Schijnbaar is jou logica niet de mijne:




> Het is hetzelfde als dat jij solidair bent met Israel en dat daarom het electriciteitsbedrijf dan jouw stroom afsluit en jou geen verdere diensten meer gaat leveren nadat een zionistische lobbygroep ze gechanteerd heeft.


Daar zie ik appels en peren; bovendien geen boycott en wel chantage. 




> 1. De joodse vereniging boycot zelf niet, ze zijn solidair met de BDS beweging vanwege de illegale onrechtmatige bezetting;


'Solidair' zijn met een boycott, maar zelf niet boycotten -- hoe werkt dat? Je neemt nog wel Israelische producten af en verleent diensten aan Israel? 




> 2. De joodse vereniging boycot de bank niet maar is solidair met de BDS boycot van israelische producten.


Anderen roepen op tot tegenwerking van die boycott, waarom zou dat niet mogen? Als entitieit A entiteit B boycott, waarom zou entiteit C entiteit A nietmogen boycotten? 




> Deze actie is gevaarlijk omdat je een buitenlandse mogendheid, Israel, laat bepalen welke meningen van burgers in jouw land toegestaan zijn.


Ik heb het gevoel dat banken heel goed in staat zijn hun eigen beslissingen te nemen -- net zoals die joodse vereniging dat ongetwijfeld gedaan heeft.

----------


## Revisor

*Germany threatens journalist with prison for speaking about Palestine*

Riri Hylton Rights and Accountability 1 July 2019


Khaled Barakat (No One Is Illegal Vancouver)

German authorities barred Palestinian-Canadian journalist Khaled Barakat from speaking at a Palestine solidarity event in Berlin, claiming his anti-Semitic speeches posed a threat to public order and could undermine relations between the country and Israel.

The activist has been prohibited from attending future political events and threatened with up to one year in prison, marking another success in the Israel lobbys bid to clamp down on criticism abroad.

Barakat had been invited to speak at an Arab community event in Berlin on 22 June to discuss Palestinian liberation and its implications for other Arab communities, as well as US President Donald Trumps so-called Deal of the Century.

But he was accosted by police on arrival.

As soon as we left the U-Bahn station nearest the venue my wife and I noticed heavy police presence in the area, including multiple vans full of police, Barakat told The Electronic Intifada.

I was approached by a group of police and one officer spoke to me. He said: You have an event here tonight and you are the speaker  you cannot speak.

The police took Barakat and his wife to a police station where government officials handed him an eight-page document prohibiting him from political activity.

The document, issued by the Berlin Foreigners Registration Office and seen by The Electronic Intifada, states in German that Barakat faces a ban on participating in specific events and a general limit on your political activity until you leave the Federal Republic of Germany.

They [representatives of the foreigners office] told me that I am banned from speaking at any public event in Berlin and even attending meetings and gatherings, Barakat said.

He said was also ordered to avoid social events of more than 10 people, or face a one-year prison sentence.

Barakats wife is also a Palestinian rights activist, but not Palestinian and she was not banned.

After I was told to acknowledge that I had received the document we were released from the police station. We also noticed significant police presence on the way home, Barakat added.

*German-Israeli relations trump free speech*

Barakats case mirrors that of Palestinian activist Rasmea Odeh who was smeared in the German media before being banned from speaking at an event in Berlin for International Womens Day earlier this year.

She was finally forced to leave the country.

The official document states that Barakats political activities pose a threat to public safety, that his talk would impair and endanger the peaceful coexistence of Germans and foreigners and that Germanys relationship to Israel could be considerably endangered if he were allowed to speak.

The document also states that it believes Barakat might be working for the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine  PFLP  which the document notes is listed as a terrorist organization by the US, Israel and the European Union.

However it acknowledges that the group is not prohibited in Germany. Israel considers virtually all Palestinian political parties and organizations that militarily resist occupation to be terrorist groups.

If you look at the campaigns being carried out by Israel and the Ministry of Strategic Affairs against BDS organizations around the world, or Students for Justice in Palestine in the US, they are trying their best to criminalize all movements for Palestine or even human rights organizations by using so-called connections to Hamas and the PFLP, Barakat said.

Barakat observed that in the leaked Al Jazeera undercover film The LobbyUSA, representatives from the Foundation for the Defense of Democracies openly advocated for this tactic and now we are seeing it in practice.

BDS stands for boycott, divestment and sanctions  a global campaign for Palestinian rights modeled on the one that helped end apartheid in South Africa during the 1980s.

The Foundation for the Defense of Democracies is a Washington-based neoconservative think tank and agent of Israels strategic affairs ministry.

The document goes on to list a number of speeches given by Barakat in Germany, but fails to cite any examples of anti-Semitism.

Barakat believes this is because the authorities need to exaggerate in order to justify their repressive measures.

Despite offering no examples of anti-Jewish bigotry on Barakats part, the government order insists the draconian ban on his political activities is justified because the public should be protected from your expected anti-Semitic and anti-Israel statements.

*Fear of a united front*

Barakat strongly refutes the claim that his speech would have caused tensions between Jewish and Arab communities in Berlin and asserts, rather, that authorities are trying to prevent a united front from emerging.

The same forces advocating for and issuing this political ban against me are involved in repressing Jewish voices that criticize Zionism, Israeli policy and German policy on Israel, he said.

Barakat noted that under Israel lobby pressure, the director of the Jewish Museum Berlin was recently forced to resign.

Moreover, the group Jewish Voice for Just Peace in the Middle East had its bank account closed. And, two Jewish activists with Israeli nationality are on trial for criminal charges alongside a Palestinian activist from Gaza for interrupting an Israeli politician who supported Israels 2014 assault on Gaza that killed more than 2,200 Palestinians including 550 children.

In recent years, German music festivals have also been banning international artists who refuse to denounce the nonviolent BDS campaign for Palestinian rights.

These facts, as well as the German parliaments recent resolution smearing the BDS movement as anti-Semitic make it increasingly difficult for activists to advocate for Palestinian human rights.

The people who face the brunt of these attacks are Palestinians themselves.

The racism, political bans and growing repression aside, Barakat remains undeterred: I firmly believe that the vast majority of people in Germany support justice for the Palestinian people and reject Israeli war crimes and apartheid, but they live in fear and I understand.


https://electronicintifada.net/blogs...bout-palestine

----------


## Revisor

*Gemeente Dortmund weigert toekenning literaire prijs aan auteur die BDS steunt*


Kamila Shamsie (website Dortmund)

De Duitse stad Dortmund heeft een beslissing teruggedraaid om een literaire prijs toe te kennen aan de Brits-Pakistaanse auteur Kamila Shamsie. De reden was dat de jury van de prijs, ondanks wat voorwerk, niet op de hoogte was geweest van het feit dat Shamsie de BDS-beweging, dat wil zeggen de boycot van Israel, steunt.

Dat Shamsie de prijs, de Nelly Sachs-prijs, genoemd naar een (joodse) dichteres en Nobelprijswinnares, was toegekend, was al op 10 september bekend gemaakt. Maar de jury is op de beslissing teruggekomen. Op haar site maakte Dortmund bekend dat de prijs nu aan niemand zal worden uitgereikt.

Kamila Shamsie zei dat zij zij had gevraagd of haar reactie op het intrekken tegelijk met de bekendmaking door de gemeente Dortmund prijs bekend mocht worden gemaakt. Maar dat werd geweigerd. Dus volgt die reactie hier, in de (vertaalde) versie zoals ze hem stuurde aan Middle East Eye:

_''Bij de zojuist gehouden Israelische verkiezingen maakte Benjamin Netanyahu plannen bekend om, in weerwil van het internationale recht, ongeveer een derde van de Westoever te annexeren. De tegenwerping van zijn politieke tegenstander Benny Gantz hiertegen was dat Netanyahu zijn plan had gestolen. Dit volgde kort nadat twee Palestijnse tieners waren gedood door Israelische strijdkrachten - wat scherp werd veroordeeld door de Speciale Cordinator voor het Vredeproces in het Midden-Oosten van de Verenigde Naties.

In die politieke context heeft de jury van de Nelly Sachs-prijs besloten om de prijs alsnog niet aan mij te verlenen op grond van het feit dat ik een niet-gewelddadige campagne steun om druk uit te oefenen op de Israelische regering.

Het vervult me met diepe droefheid dat een jury buigt voor druk en een prijstoekenning terugtrekt aan een schrijver die haar geweten en de vrijheid van meningsuiting laat spreken. En het is een schandaal dat de BDS-beweging (gevormd naar de boycot van Zuid-Afrika) die actie voert tegen de discriminatie en het geweld van de Israelische regering jegens de Palestijnen, wordt gezien als iets dat onrechtvaardig en beschamend zou zijn.''_

Ik sluit me daarbij aan. Het is een ernstige schending van de vrijheid van meningsuiting. Het is een schandaal. 


https://abu-pessoptimist.blogspot.co...ning.html#more

----------


## Revisor

*Europees Hof oordeelt dat oproep tot boycot Isralische produkten onder vrijheid van meningsuiting valt*

Pyt van der Galin 11 juni 2020

 
*
Het Europees Hof voor de Rechten van de Mens (EHRM) heeft de Israllobby vandaag een zware slag toegebracht door de veroordelingen van een aantal Franse Palestina-activisten terug te draaien. De activisten waren veroordeeld omdat ze hadden opgeroepen Isralische produkten te boycotten.
*
Het Hof is unaniem van oordeel dat de veroordelingen in strijd zijn met de in het Europees Verdrag voor de Rechten van de Mens (EVRM) vastgelegde vrijheid van meningsuiting.



De activisten werden veroordeeld nadat ze in 2009 en 2010 bij supermarkten een pamflet uitdeelden waarbij werd opgeroepen tot een boycot van Isralische produkten. Het vonnis hield tot bij de hoogste Franse rechter stand, maar wordt nu dus door het EHRM met de grond gelijk gemaakt. Het vonnis wordt teruggedraaid en Frankrijk moet de activisten een forse schadevergoeding betalen.

De uitspraak van het EHRM is een zware klap voor Isral en de Europese Israllobby (met het CIDI als meest prominente Nederlandse vertegenwoordiger). De Israllobby probeert al jaren critici de mond te snoeren door elke vorm van kritiek in de antisemitische hoek te plaatsen. Met enig succes, want ook in Duitsland circuleren plannen de oproep tot een boycot van Isralische produkten strafbaar te stellen. Die plannen lijken nu door het EHRM in de kiem gesmoord te worden.
BREAKING NEWS: European Court of Human Rights rules against French government & for the right of citizens to call for a boycott of Israeli goods on the basis of Israel’s apartheid regime.

This victory has major implications all across Europe! #BDSIsraelhttps://t.co/DhAfBElUpA
— BDS movement (@BDSmovement) June 11, 2020
Bron: Electronic Intifada

Een overzicht van de pogingen Isralcritici in GB de mond te snoeren vind je bij Al Jazeera

Uitgelichte afbeelding: By Philafrenzy – Own work, CC BY-SA 4.0, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/inde...curid=58623379


https://www.krapuul.nl/buitenland-2/...gsuiting-valt/

----------


## Revisor

*Verwijt antisemitisme misbruikt om kritiek op Isral te smoren* 

Antiracisme Het aanstellen van een cordinator antisemitismebestrijding zou een principile vergissing en een politieke misstap zijn, betoogt Jaap Hamburger.

Nederland krijgt een Nationaal cordinator discriminatie en racisme. Dat heeft het kabinet verleden week besloten. In juni dit jaar had de Tweede Kamer het kabinet hierom verzocht. Het kabinet kondigde ook een onderzoek aan naar de juiste invulling van die functie.


*Jaap Hamburger* is voorzitter van stichting Een Ander Joods Geluid (EAJG).

Paradoxaal genoeg heeft de Kamer het kabinet ook gevraagd een Nationaal cordinator antisemitismebestrijding in het leven te roepen bij het ministerie van Justitie en Veiligheid. Aanvankelijk zat het kabinet daar niet op te wachten. In het licht van talrijke voorzieningen die voor de bestrijding van antisemitisme reeds zijn opgetuigd, had het kabinet in juni gezegd dat het geen meerwaarde zag in nog een functionaris. Maar onder druk van de Tweede Kamer liet minister Grapperhaus (Justitie en Veiligheid, CDA) eind vorige maand weten dat die cordinator antisemitismebestrijding op korte termijn [zal] worden gecreerd.

Hoe die functie zich tot een overkoepelende cordinator discriminatie en racisme zal verhouden, is onduidelijk. Intussen zijn er zijn wel goede gronden om voor de instelling daarvan te waarschuwen  die zou een principile vergissing en een politieke misstap zijn.
*
Geen status aparte*

De strijd tegen antisemitisme moet een integraal en gelijkwaardig onderdeel zijn van een universele inspanning om het kwaad van racisme in al zijn gedaanten tegen te gaan. Daarvoor is n centrale cordinator geboden. Met een eigen cordinator krijgt de bestrijding van antisemitisme onherroepelijk een status aparte en dreigt zij boven andere vormen van racisme geprioriteerd te worden. 

Voor de cordinator antisemitismebestrijding kan gedacht worden aan een onafhankelijke persoon (te denken is aan een oud-rechter of iemand met die statuur) die kan adviseren op zaken die betrekking hebben op antisemitisme en de bestrijding ervan, schreef Grapperhaus aan de Kamer. De realiteit dreigt weerbarstiger te worden. Belangenorganisaties als het Centraal Joods Overleg (CJO) en het Centrum Informatie en Documentatie Isral (CIDI), die intensief voor de cordinator antisemitismebestrijding hebben gelobbyd, zullen invloed op de benoeming willen uitoefenen en daartoe wellicht zelfs worden uitgenodigd.

Waar dit toe kan leiden, zien we in Duitsland en op Europees niveau. Daar zijn in nauw overleg met organisaties die zich met Israls belangen en agenda identificeren, cordinatoren benoemd die de bestrijding van antisemitisme instrumentaliseren om critici van Isral te stigmatiseren en te delegitimeren.

In Duitsland heeft cordinator Felix Klein de bestrijding van Boycots, Desinvesteren en Sancties (BDS), een geweldloze internationale protestbeweging die opkomt voor de rechten van de Palestijnen, tot zijn speerpunt gemaakt. Eerder dit jaar vloog Klein uit de bocht, toen hij de gerenommeerde Afrikaanse intellectueel Achille Mbembe op valse gronden van antisemitisme betichtte.

Op EU-niveau maakt cordinator Katharina von Schnurbein, eveneens Duits, de dienst uit. Net als Klein heeft zij zich in BDS vastgebeten en is zij innig verstrikt met organisaties die als verlengstuk van de Isralische regering opereren. Von Schnurbein werkt nauw samen met haar Amerikaanse tegenhanger Elan Carr, die volledig is doorslagen in wat samengevat de _weaponization_ van de strijd tegen antisemitisme wordt genoemd: de politieke instrumentalisering van die strijd om Isral van effectieve kritiek en druk af te schermen.
*
Gereedschap*

Het belangrijkste gereedschap binnen die instrumentalisering is een definitie van antisemitisme, die de International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) in mei 2016 heeft aangenomen. Nederland is lid van deze intergouvernementele organisatie.

Deze IHRA-definitie, die geen juridische status heeft en als werkdefinitie te boek staat, is opmerkelijk onduidelijk: Antisemitisme is een bepaalde perceptie van Joden die tot uiting kan komen als een gevoel van haat jegens Joden. Zoveel tekstuele dubbelzinnigheid druist in tegen de basale vereisten van eenduidigheid en afbakening van een effectieve definitie.

Geen enkele andere democratische natie rooft het land van een ander volk en bezet dit meer dan vijftig jaar
Degenen die de IHRA-definitie gebruiken, gaat het dan ook vooral om elf hedendaagse voorbeelden van antisemitisme, die geen onderdeel zijn van de definitie, maar als indicatoren eraan zijn gekoppeld. Zeven van die voorbeelden hebben betrekking op Isral, waaronder: Met twee maten meten, in die zin dat van de Staat Isral een bepaald gedrag wordt geist dat niet van andere democratische naties wordt verwacht of verlangd.

Maar geen enkele andere democratische natie rooft het land van een ander volk en bezet dit meer dan vijftig jaar, zoals Isral met de Palestijnen doet. Toch gebruiken aan Isral-gelieerde organisaties dt voorbeeld te pas en te onpas om onwelgevallige kritiek of beleidsmaatregelen als antisemitisme weg te zetten.

Het ware schandaal is echter, dat regeringen, waaronder de Nederlandse, deze gang van zaken faciliteren en legitimeren. Door de IHRA-definitie klakkeloos te omarmen en de hedendaagse voorbeelden als indicatoren in te zetten bij de opsporing en vervolging van antisemitisme, hebben zij de weg geplaveid voor het ongeremde misbruik ervan door actoren buiten de politiek.

De aangekondigde cordinator antisemitismebestrijding maakt dit schrikbeeld compleet: die mag de IHRA-definitie straks hanteren als officile maatstaf om antisemitisme te identificeren  verstrengeld met actoren als het CIDI, die een _firewall_ optrekken, waarachter Isral straffeloos kan doorgaan met het bezetten en annexeren van Palestina.

Een scenario, zoals we dat nu al in Duitsland en de VS zien. Met nog een ander belangrijk slachtoffer: de strijd tegen antisemitisme, die hierdoorzwaar aan geloofwaardigheid en effectiviteit zal inboeten.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/12/17...moren-a4024308

----------


## Revisor

Haaretz: "Er raast een heksenjacht door Duitsland tegen critici van Isral." Deze krant schrijft wat Europese mainstream media niet langer aandurven. Foto: screenshot haaretz.com
*
**Jonathan Cook, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

**Achter aantijgingen van antisemitisme schuilt in heel Europa een systeem van politieke en culturele terreur*

*De zionistische lobby in Duitsland gebruikt 'anti-semitisme' als voorwendsel om elke kritiek op de apartheid in Isral en de bezetting van Palestina te criminaliseren. Dit stelt niet een of andere obscure antisemitische publicatie maar de Isralische topkrant Haaretz. Zo wordt de strijd tegen het rele en toenemende anti-semitisme door Europees extreem-rechts zwaar bemoeilijkt. De reportage van Haaretz slaat op Duitsland maar is evengoed van toepassing in heel Europa. De Duitse cultuursector neemt dit niet langer.*

maandag 21 december 2020 16:07

De Isralische krant Haaretz heeft op 10 december een uitgebreide en fascinerende reportage gepubliceerd die een onthutsend beeld schetst van het politieke klimaat rond het thema antisemitisme dat in heel Europa zichtbaar wordt.

Het artikel wijst op een soort cultureel, politiek en intellectueel schrikbewind in Duitsland sinds het parlement vorig jaar een resolutie heeft goedgekeurd waarbij steun voor geweldloze boycots van Isral – uit solidariteit met Palestijnen die door Isral worden onderdrukt – gelijkgesteld wordt met antisemitisme.

Het artikel gaat over Duitsland, maar wie het leest, ziet duidelijke parallellen met wat ook in andere Europese landen aan de gang is, vooral in Groot-Brittanni en Frankrijk.

Dezelfde Europese leiders die een paar jaar geleden betoogden onder de slogan ‘Je suis Charlie’ om luidkeels hun steun te betuigen aan het onvervreemdbare recht op vrije meningsuiting van witte Europeanen om moslims te beledigen door hun profeet belachelijk te maken, scharen zich nu achter het beknotten van de vrije meningsuiting als die gericht is tegen Isral, een staat die weigert een einde te maken aan de gewelddadige bezetting van Palestijns grondgebied. Europese leiders hebben meer dan eens laten zien dat ze maar al te graag bereid zijn om de vrije meningsuiting van Palestijnen en al wie solidair is met hen, de kop in te drukken om bepaalde delen van de joodse gemeenschap niet voor het hoofd te stoten.

De situatie komt hierop neer: Europese moslims hebben niet het recht aanstoot te nemen aan het beledigen van een godsdienst waarmee ze zich identificeren, maar Europese joden hebben wel het recht dat te doen als er kritiek wordt geuit op een agressieve staat in het Midden-Oosten waarmee zij zich identificeren. Of, als je het anders bekijkt: volgens de perverse wereldlijke prioriteiten van de overheersende cultuur in Europa staat de onschendbaarheid van een gemilitariseerde staat, Isral, boven de onschendbaarheid van een godsdienst met een miljard gelovigen.
*
Schuld door associatie*

Het gaat hier niet eens om een dubbele moraal. Nergens in het woordenboek vind ik een woord dat de schaal en de mate van hypocrisie en kwade trouw weergeeft die hier meespelen.


Als de Amerikaans-joodse geleerde Norman Finkelstein een vervolg zou schrijven op zijn gloedvolle boek The Holocaust Industry – over het cynische gebruik van de Holocaust om een joodse belangenorganisatie te verrijken en te verstevigen ten koste van de echte overlevenden van de holocaust – zou hij misschien kiezen voor de titel: The Antisemitism Industry.

In het huidige Europese klimaat, waarbij kritische meningen met betrekking tot grote domeinen van het openbare leven afgekeurd worden, zou deze opmerking al volstaan om iemand te beschuldigen van antisemitisme. En dat is precies waarom het artikel in Haaretz – dat veel gedurfder is dan wat je ook in een Engelse of Amerikaanse krant te lezen krijgt – niet bang is om te zeggen wat er in Duitsland aan de gang is. ‘Een heksenjacht’ noemen ze het. Daarmee zegt Haaretz dat antisemitisme als politiek wapen wordt gebruikt, een voor de hand liggende conclusie waarvoor de Britse Labourpartij je tegenwoordig aan de deur kan zetten, ook al ben je een jood.

Het verhaal van Haaretz vestigt de aandacht op twee belangrijke ontwikkelingen in de manier waarop het antisemitisme in Duitsland wordt ‘genstrumentaliseerd’, om het te zeggen met de woorden van de intellectuele en culturele leiders die de krant citeert.

Joodse organisaties en hun bondgenoten in Duitsland gebruiken antisemitisme openlijk als wapen, zoals Haaretz meldt, niet alleen om de reputatie van de scherpste critici van Isral te bekladden, maar ook om iedereen die kritiek op Isral durft te uiten uit het publieke en culturele domein te bannen door een tactiek van ‘schuld door associatie’.

Culturele verenigingen, festivals, universiteiten, joodse onderzoekscentra, politieke denkgroepen, musea en bibliotheken worden gedwongen het verleden van hun gasten te gaan uitspitten voor het geval een of andere overtreding die ze tegen Isral hebben begaan door plaatselijke joodse organisaties tegen hen gebruikt zou kunnen worden. Dat heeft een gevaarlijke sfeer van politieke paranoia geschapen die funest is voor vertrouwen en creativiteit.

Maar de psychose gaat nog dieper. Isral, en alles wat ermee in verband staat, is zo’n ontvlambare kwestie geworden, die in een handomdraai een carrire kan fnuiken, dat vooraanstaande figuren uit de Duitse politieke, academische en culturele wereld het onderwerp maar liever helemaal vermijden. Isral is goed op weg om compleet onaantastbaar te worden, en dat was ook de bedoeling van zijn aanhangers.

Een concreet geval waar Haaretz het over heeft, is Peter Schfer, een gewaardeerd professor in Joodse en Christelijke Studies, die vorig jaar ontslag moest nemen als directeur van het Joodse Museum in Berlijn. Zijn vergrijp, in de ogen van de heersende joodse klasse in Berlijn, bestond erin dat hij een tentoonstelling over Jeruzalem had georganiseerd waarin de drie religieuze gemeenschappen werden erkend, dus ook de moslimgemeenschap.

Hij werd meteen beschuldigd van het promoten van ‘geschiedvervalsing’ en weggezet als ‘anti-Isral’. Een verslaggever van de rechtse Isralische krant Jerusalem Post, die actief samenwerkt met de Isralische regering om critici van Isral zwart te maken, schreef Schfer een aantal opruiende e-mails met vragen zoals: ‘Hebt u de verkeerde lessen getrokken uit de Holocaust?’ en ‘Isralische experten hebben mij verteld dat u antisemitisme propageert. Klopt dat?’

Schfer schrijft:

“De beschuldiging van antisemitisme is een stok waarmee je iemand een fatale klap kunt toebrengen, en politieke elementen die daar belang bij hebben, maken er gretig gebruik van… De medewerkers van het museum raakten op den duur in paniek. En toen begonnen wij natuurlijk ook de achtergrond van mensen uit te pluizen. Dat verziekte de sfeer en tastte ook ons werk aan.”

Een ander vooraanstaand slachtoffer van die joodse organisaties vertelde aan Haaretz:

“Soms denk je, zou ik wel naar die conferentie gaan? Zou ik die collega wel uitnodigen? Want dat betekent dat ik de volgende drie weken bakken haatberichten over me heen krijg in de sociale media. Ik kan mijn tijd beter gebruiken voor het geven van lezingen waarvoor ik betaald word. Zo krijg je een soort van ‘anticiperende gehoorzaamheid’ of ‘zelfcensuur bij voorbaat’.”
*
Roodgloeiende telefoons*

Wat in Duitsland gebeurt, is niet zo ongewoon. Joodse organisaties ontketenen zulke ‘shitstorms’ in de sociale media, en dat zelfs tot op de hoogste regeringsniveaus, met de bedoeling het politieke en culturele leven te verlammen van al wie zelfs maar voorzichtig kritiek op Isral durft te opperen. Gelooft u me niet? Kijk naar Barack Obama die in zijn pas verschenen autobiografie vertelt over zijn inspanningen als Amerikaans president om de uitbreiding van de Isralische illegale nederzettingen aan banden te leggen. Al van bij het begin had men hem gewaarschuwd dat hij zich de woede van de Isralische lobby op de hals zou halen als hij niet inbond:

Leden van beide partijen wilden AIPAC, het Amerikaans Isralisch Comit voor Openbare Aangelegenheden, liever niet dwarsbomen. Wie het Isralische beleid al te scherp bekritiseerde, liep het risico te worden gebrandmerkt als ‘anti-Isral’ (en misschien zelfs antisemitisch) en bij de volgende verkiezingen te moeten opboksen tegen een royaal gesponsorde tegenkandidaat.



Toen Obama in 2009 toch doorzette en een bescheiden bevriezing van de illegale Isralische nederzettingen voorstelde, gebeurde het volgende:

De telefoons van het Witte Huis stonden roodgloeiend omdat mijn nationale veiligheidsploeg overstelpt werd door reacties van journalisten, leiders en vooraanstaande leden van Amerikaans-joodse organisaties en leden van het Congres die allemaal wilden weten waarom we zo zaten te vitten op Isral. … En het grootste deel van 2009 bleven ze ons op die manier onder druk zetten.

En hij schrijft ook nog:

Al dat georkestreerde kabaal had het effect dat Netanyahu beoogde, namelijk dat het onze tijd opslorpte, dat het ons in de verdediging drong en dat het mij met mijn neus op het feit drukte dat normale meningsverschillen over politiek beleid met een Isralische eerste minister – ook al stond die aan het hoofd van een regering met een erg fragiele coalitie – een politieke inspanning vroeg die helemaal niet aan de orde was bij mijn contacten met Groot-Brittanni, Duitsland, Frankrijk, Japan, Canada of een van onze andere nauwe bondgenoten.

Uiteraard durft Obama niet met zoveel woorden te schrijven wat hij echt denkt over de Isralische premier Benjamin Netanyahu of over de Amerikaanse lobbyisten die voor hem werken. Maar Obama’s verhaal maakt wel duidelijk dat zelfs een Amerikaanse president, zowat de machtigste persoon op aarde, wit wegtrekt bij dit soort aanhoudende aanvallen. Voor gewone stervelingen ligt de prijs allicht een stuk hoger.

----------


## Revisor

*Geen vrije meningsuiting over Isral*

Eenzelfde mobilisatie van georganiseerde joodse pressiemiddelen – georkestreerd, zoals Obama schrijft, door Isral en zijn Amerikaanse en Europese aanhangers – wierp een beslissende schaduw over vijf jaar leiderschap van Jeremy Corbyn over de linkse Britse Labourpartij. Van bekende anti-racistische activist werd hij in n klap getransformeerd tot antisemiet.

Dat is de reden waarom zijn opvolger, Sir Keir Starmer, een deel van het bestuurlijk toezicht van Labour over joodse of met Isral geassocieerde kwesties uitbesteedde aan de bijzonder conservatieve Board of Deputies for British Jews (de raad van afgevaardigden van Britse joden), zoals blijkt uit het feit dat Starmer de ‘tien beloften’ van de raad heeft ondertekend.



Dat verklaart voor een deel waarom Starmer Corbyn onlangs schorste, en daarna de eis van de leden om hem in ere te herstellen, naast zich neerlegde. Dat was nadat Corbyn zijn bezorgdheid had uitgedrukt over de manier waarop aantijgingen van antisemitisme ‘om politieke redenen waren opgeschroefd’ om hem en Labour schade toe te brengen. (Voor alle duidelijkheid, de rechtse Starmer gebruikte antisemitisme ook gretig als excuus om de socialistische agenda van tafel te vegen die Corbyn nieuw leven wilde inblazen bij Labour.)

Daarom legde Starmer alle kiesdistricten van de partij een algemeen verbod op om zich uit te spreken over de schorsing van Corbyn. En het is ook de reden waarom de schaduwminister van Onderwijs voor Labour de heersende conservatieve partij steunde bij hun dreigement universiteitssubsidies droog te leggen als ze niet optreden wanneer er op de campus vrijuit over Isral wordt gesproken.

*

Twee soorten joden*

Maar het artikel in Haaretz belicht nog een ander punt dat doorslaggevend is als je wil begrijpen hoe Isral en de heersende joodse klasse in Europa antisemitisme politiek uitbuiten om Isral te vrijwaren van kritiek. De mogelijke achilleshiel van hun campagne zijn namelijk joodse dissidenten die breken met de zienswijze van de zogenaamde ‘joodse gemeenschap’ en daarmee ruimte creren voor anderen – of dat nu Palestijnen zijn of andere niet-joden – om kritiek te spuien op Isral. Deze joodse andersdenkenden zouden mensen er wel eens aan kunnen herinneren dat scherpe kritiek op Isral niet automatisch hoeft uit te monden in het brandmerk ‘antisemiet’.

Maar Isralische en joodse organisaties hebben er hun missie van gemaakt dat idee aan te vreten door een onderscheid te maken – op zich behoorlijk antisemitisch – tussen twee soorten joden: de goede joden (die trouw zijn aan Isral) en de slechte joden (die dat niet zijn).



Haaretz schrijft dat Duitse functionarissen zoals Felix Klein, de nationale commissaris voor antisemitisme, en Josef Schuster, de voorzitter van de Central Council of Jews in Germany (de centrale raad van Duitse joden), niet alleen de bevoegdheid krijgen om te bepalen wie antisemiet is, waarbij steun voor Isral als maatstaf wordt gebruikt, maar ook wie goede joden zijn (joden met dezelfde politieke overtuiging) en wie slechte joden zijn (joden die het niet met hen eens zijn).

Ondanks de bedroevende recente geschiedenis van jodenhaat in Duitsland zetten mensen zoals Klein en Schuster de Duitse regering, lokale overheden, de media, universiteiten en culturele instituten ertoe aan Duitse joden, en zelfs Isralische joden die wonen en werken in Duitsland, te verjagen uit het openbare en culturele domein.

Een voorbeeld. Toen een groep Isralisch-joodse academici vorig jaar op de website van hun kunstacademie in Berlijn een reeks discussies over zionisme hield kwam een Isralische verslaggever al snel met de primeur van ‘een schandaal’, namelijk dat aanhangers van een boycot gesponsord werden door de Duitse regering. Een paar uur later haalde de kunstacademie de site van het internet, terwijl het Duitse ministerie van Onderwijs in een reactie liet weten dat ze geen subsidies hadden gegeven. De Isralische ambassade bestempelde de discussies van die Israli’s officieel als antisemitisch, en een Duitse stichting die antisemitisme in kaart brengt, zette de groep op de lijst met antisemitische incidenten.
*
Voorgesteld als ‘kapo’s’*

De culturele en politieke sfeer in Duitsland is zo repressief geworden dat er verzet op gang begint te komen bij culturele leiders. Een aantal onder hen heeft het aangedurfd een brief te publiceren waarin ze protesteren tegen de rol van Klein, de commissaris voor antisemitisme. Haaretz schrijft:

De keizer van het antisemitisme, zo staat er in de brief, ‘werkt nauw samen met de Isralische regering’ in een poging ‘tegenstanders van het Isralische beleid in diskrediet te brengen en de mond te snoeren’ en hij helpt mee aan de ‘instrumentalisering’ die de ware strijd tegen antisemitisme ondermijnt.

Mensen zoals Klein zijn zozeer gericht op het onderuithalen van de kritiek op de linkerflank, ook joods links, dat ze nauwelijks oog hebben voor ‘het acute gevaar dat joden in Duitsland lopen door de opkomst van het extreem rechtse antisemitisme,’ zo gaat de brief verder.

En alweer zie je hetzelfde beeld opdoemen in heel Europa. De oppositievoerende Labourpartij in het Verenigd Koninkrijk, die een veilige plek zou moeten zijn voor wie voorop loopt in de strijd tegen racisme, weert joden die kritiek hebben op Isral uit hun rangen en bestempelt belangrijke activisten tegen racisme, vooral uit andere verdrukte minderheden, als anti-semieten.

Tot haar verrassing werd Naomi Wimborne-Idrissi, een van de stichters van Jewish Voice for Labour (Joodse Stem voor Labour), die Corbyn steunt, onlangs geschorst door Starmer’s Labourpartij. Ze had net in een ontroerende video (zie video onder deze alinea) uitgelegd op welke manier antisemitisme door joodse organisaties werd gebruikt om linkse joden zoals zijzelf te stigmatiseren als ‘verraders’ en ‘kapo’s’. Een provocerend scheldwoord, zegt Wimborne-Idrissi, dat verwijst ‘naar joodse gevangenen in concentratiekampen die met de naziautoriteiten collaboreerden, mensen die meewerkten aan de uitroeiing van hun eigen volk.’

Met haar schorsing onderschreef Starmer in feite de campagne van de joodse heersende klasse in Groot-Brittanni waarbij linkse joden worden aangegeven en belasterd.



Eerder werd ook Marc Wadsworth, een gerenommeerde zwarte anti-racismemilitant geschorst door Labour omdat hij Ruth Smeets te kijk zette met haar pogingen om de media te betrekken bij haar campagne om linkse politieke medestanders weg te zetten als antisemieten. Op dat moment was Smeets parlementslid voor Labour, en ex-functionaris in de Isralische lobbygroep BICOM.

Parallel met de snelle erosie van het kritische denken in burgerorganisaties die opgericht zijn om te waken over de fundamentele vrijheden, werd Smeeth onlangs aangesteld als directeur van de prestigieuze organisatie voor vrije meningsuiting Index on Censorship (censuurindex). Daar kan ze zich nu toeleggen op het onderdrukken van kritiek op Isral en het aanpakken van ‘slechte joden’ onder het mom van de strijd tegen censuur. In de nieuwe, averechtse realiteit slaat censuur niet op het bekladden en monddood maken van ‘slechte joden’ zoals Wimborne-Idrissi, maar op het bekritiseren van Israls inbreuken op de mensenrechten, wat de identificatie van ‘goede joden’ met Isral zou ‘censureren’, een vergrijp dat nu vaak als ‘smaad’ wordt beschouwd.

*

De jongen die wolf riep*

Het artikel in Haaretz helpt om de huidige heksenjacht naar antisemieten in Europa in zijn context te plaatsen. Doelwit is iedereen die Isral bekritiseert of solidair is met verdrukte Palestijnen, of met zulke mensen omgaat. Het is een uitbreiding van de vroegere campagne van de joodse heersende klasse tegen ‘het verkeerde soort joden’, zoals Finkelstein hen omschreef in The Holocaust Industry. Maar deze keer is de inzet van de joodse organisaties veel hoger, en het politieke spel dat ze spelen is ook veel gevaarlijker.

Haaretz vreest terecht dat de joodse leiders in Europa niet alleen de gewone joden het zwijgen opleggen, maar dat ze ook de draagwijdte, het schokeffect, van antisemitisme minimaliseren precies omdat ze er een politiek instrument van maken. Joodse organisaties lopen het risico Europees links van zich te vervreemden, terwijl zij in de geschiedenis altijd aan hun zijde stonden in de strijd tegen de jodenhaat van rechts. Europese antiracisten worden ineens op n lijn gesteld en al net zo erg verguisd als neo-Nazi-melkmuilen

Als al wie de mensenrechten verdedigt en eist dat er een eind komt aan de verdrukking van de Palestijnen het etiket antisemiet krijgt opgeplakt, zal het steeds moeilijker worden om het onderscheid te maken tussen vals antisemitisme op de linkerflank, wanneer het als wapen wordt ingezet, en de echte jodenhaat van rechts. Wie steeds maar met antisemitisme schermt – en wie daarin meegaat, zoals Keir Starmer – zou wel eens bedrogen kunnen uitkomen zoals ‘de jongen die wolf riep’.

Of, zoals Haaretz opmerkt:

Wat de critici van de resolutie in de Duitse Bondsdag zorgen baart, is de vraag of de uitbreiding van het begrip antisemitisme waarin ook kritiek op Isral vervat zit, niet net het omgekeerde effect heeft op de strijd tegen antisemitisme. De redenering is dat het gemak waarmee de beschuldiging op dezelfde hoogte wordt getild, het begrip zelf zou kunnen uithollen.

----------


## Revisor

*De antisemitisme-industrie*

Het is belangrijk om te wijzen op dezelfde kenmerken bij de nieuwe antisemitisme-industrie en wat Finkelstein eerder zei over de holocaust-industrie.

In zijn boek definieert Finkelstein ‘foute joden’ als mensen zoals zijn moeder die het nazikamp overleefde, terwijl de rest van haar familie is omgekomen. De joden die het overleefden, zo redeneerde Finkelstein, waren voor de holocaust-industrie alleen bruikbaar voor zover ze konden dienen als promotiemateriaal voor de joodse heersende klasse om meer rijkdom te vergaren en meer cultureel en politiek aanzien te krijgen. Voor de rest werden de slachtoffers genegeerd omdat de eigenlijke boodschap van de holocaust, in tegenstelling tot de interpretatie van de joodse gezagsdragers, universeel was: we moeten alle vormen van racisme beteugelen en bestrijden omdat ze leiden tot vervolging en volkerenmoord.

In plaats daarvan hield de holocaust-industrie vast aan een particuliere en egostische les waarbij de holocaust het bewijs was dat de joden als enigen werden onderdrukt en dat ze daarom recht hadden op een unieke oplossing: een eigen staat, Isral, die ook als enige westerse land de ruimte moest krijgen om misdaden te begaan tegen het internationaal recht. De holocaust-industrie – die je niet mag verwarren met wat er echt in de holocaust is gebeurd – is compleet verweven met, en wordt ook goedgepraat door het handhaven van het racistisch gedetermineerde, koloniale project Isral.

Bij de antisemitisme-industrie duikt weer die ‘foute jood’ op. Deze keer zijn linkse joden het doelwit van de heksenjacht, joden die kritiek hebben op Isral, die tegen de bezetting zijn, en die een boycot steunen van de illegale nederzettingen of van Isral zelf. Het probleem met deze ‘slechte joden’ is alweer dat ze op de universele les wijzen, namelijk dat Palestijnen minstens evenveel recht hebben op zelfbeschikking, waardigheid en veiligheid in hun historische thuisland als joodse immigranten die gevlucht zijn voor Europese vervolging.



In tegenstelling tot de ‘slechte joden’ eist de antisemitisme-industrie dat er een particulier besluit moet worden uitgewerkt voor Isral, net zoals de particuliere oplossing die eerder door de holocaust-industrie werd bepleit. Volgens dat besluit zijn joden zonder een eigen staat hulpeloos overgeleverd aan het eeuwige virus van antisemitisme. In deze opvatting mag de holocaust dan wel een weerzinwekkend dieptepunt zijn, maar uniek is het niet. Als de omstandigheden meezitten, zijn niet-joden maar al te zeer geneigd een nieuwe holocaust te voltrekken. Daarom moeten joden altijd beschermd worden, moeten ze altijd op hun hoede zijn, en altijd gewapend. In het geval van Isral betekent dat: uitgerust met kernbommen.
*
“Verlaat de gevangenis zonder te betalen”*

Uiteraard negeert en marginaliseert deze visie de andere slachtoffers van de holocaust – zoals zigeuners, communisten en homo’s – en andere vormen van racisme. Daarvoor moet een rangorde van racisme worden opgesteld, een soort competitie waarbij jodenhaat aan de top staat. Op die manier belanden we in een absurde situatie, namelijk dat anti-zionisme – wat verkeerdelijk wordt voorgesteld als het verwerpen van een schuiloord voor joden, terwijl het eigenlijk gaat om het verwerpen van een etnische, koloniale staat die Palestijnen verdrukt – gelijkgesteld wordt met antisemitisme.

Het artikel in Haaretz legt uit dat Duitse functionarissen vreemd genoeg ‘slechte joden’ onderdrukken op aandrang van joodse organisaties om, zoals zij het zien, een nieuwe opkomst van extreem rechts en neo-nazi’s te voorkomen. De kritiek van die ‘slechte joden’ op Isral wordt daarbij niet afgedaan als ideologisch onjuist, of als een misvatting, maar als een bewijs dat die joden samenspannen met jodenhaters, of hen in ieder geval aanwakkeren.

Op deze manier is het weren van de ‘slechte joden’ – zij die universele principes verdedigen in het belang van iedereen – uit het publieke domein in Duitsland, Engeland en het grootste deel van Europa stilaan aanvaard. En dat is natuurlijk precies wat Isral wil, want vanuit de ideologie van etnische exclusiviteit als ‘joodse staat’ moet het wel universele ethische principes verwerpen.

Wat we hier zien, is een illustratie van het principe dat de kern vormt van die Isralische staatsideologie, het zionisme: Isral heeft antisemitisme nodig. Als het al niet bestond, zou Isral antisemitisme letterlijk moeten uitvinden.

Dit is echt niet overdreven. Het idee dat ‘het virus van antisemitisme’ in iedere niet-jood ligt te sluimeren tot er een gelegenheid komt om zijn gastheer te overweldigen, is het essentile bestaansrecht voor Isral. Als de holocaust een uitzonderlijke historische gebeurtenis was, als antisemitisme een oud soort racisme was dat in zijn moderne vorm gestuurd wordt door hetzelfde patroon van vooroordelen en haat dat eigen is aan ieder racisme, van onverdraagzaamheid tegenover zwarten tot islamofobie, zou Isral niet alleen overbodig zijn, maar juist verfoeilijk, omdat het ontworpen is om een andere groep te verdrijven en te schofferen.

Antisemitisme is voor Isral het kaartje “Verlaat de gevangenis zonder te betalen”. Antisemitisme pleit Isral vrij van het racisme dat het structureel belichaamt, en waar je onmogelijk naast zou kunnen kijken zonder de misleiding die het inzetten van antisemitisme als politiek wapen hen oplevert.
*
Een lege ruimte*

Het artikel in Haaretz bewijst ons niet alleen een dienst door ons te herinneren aan het bestaan van ‘slechte joden’, maar ook door hen te verdedigen, iets waar Europese media niet langer toe bereid zijn. Een ‘slechte jood’ zoals Naomi Wimborn-Idrissi verdedigen, betekent dat jou hetzelfde antisemitisme wordt aangewreven dat volstond om die joden uit het publieke domein te bannen.

Haaretz bericht over de inspanningen van een paar moedige culturele instellingen in Duitsland die zich verzetten en proberen stand te houden tegen dat nieuwe McCarthyisme. Maar misschien halen ze het niet. En als ze het niet halen, zult u het misschien nooit te weten komen.



Als de ‘slechte joden’ eenmaal het zwijgen is opgelegd, net zoals dat al grotendeels het geval is voor de Palestijnen en al wie solidair is met hen, als de sociale media critici van Isral als jodenhaters van hun platformen hebben verwijderd, als de media en de politieke partijen dit zwijgen zo totaal hebben afgedwongen dat ze niemand meer hoeven te beschuldigen van antisemitisme omdat die ‘antisemieten’ verdwenen zijn, als de joodse ‘gemeenschap’ met n stem spreekt omdat alle andere stemmen uitgeschakeld zijn, als de censuur absoluut is, dan zult u het niet weten.

Er zal geen spoor meer zijn van wat verloren is gegaan. Er zal alleen een lege ruimte zijn, een schone lei op de plek waar ooit debatten werden gevoerd over de misdaden van Isral tegen de Palestijnen. Wat u in plaats daarvan zult horen, is alleen wat Isral en zijn aanhangers willen dat u hoort. U zult in zalige onwetendheid verkeren.



Het artikel Antisemitism claims mask a reign of political and cultural terror across Europe van Jonathan Cook verscheen op 11 december 2020 en werd vertaald door Bea De Koster.

_Jonathan Cook is Brits onafhankelijk journalist die sinds 2001 in Nazareth woont en drie boeken schreef over het Isralisch-Palestijnse conflict. Hij is een vroegere winnaar van de Martha Gellhorn Special Prize for Journalism. Zijn website en blog zijn te vinden op www.jonathan-cook.net. Niemand betaalt Jonathan Cook voor zijn blogs. Als je ze apprecieert, overweeg dan een bescheiden schenking via deze link: “No one pays me to write these blog posts.”_

Achter aantijgingen van antisemitisme schuilt in heel Europa een systeem van politieke en culturele terreur - DeWereldMorgen.beDeWereldMorgen.be

----------


## Revisor

Hespress Middle east

*Instagram blocks Bella Hadid Palestine support posts*

 

 with MAP

Sunday 17 April 2022 - 16:43 

American supermodel Bella Hadid said Instagram is blocking her stories and posts on Palestine-related content.

“When I post about Palestine I get immediately shadowbanned and almost 1 million less of you see my stories and posts,” the model wrote.

“My Instagram has disabled me from posting on my story – pretty much only when it is Palestine based I’m going to assume,” she added.

Bella Hadid also published a screenshot of what appeared to be an attempt to re-post a video of Israeli forces assaulting an elderly Palestinian man, saying, “Won’t let me repost…for 2 hours now.”

Israeli forces carried out another raid today at the Al-Aqsa mosque, on which more than 20 Israelis and Palestinians were wounded.

On Friday, Israeli forces sprayed tear gas in rallies across the occupied West Bank. Hence, Israeli riot police who entered the Al-Aqsa Mosque complex wounded at least 152 Palestinians.


https://en.hespress.com/40368-instag...ort-posts.html

----------


## Revisor

*Het Westen blijft moeite hebben met niet-westerse kunst*

*Documenta* Kritische uitingen over Isral op de Documenta in Kassel kunnen niet gelijk worden gesteld aan Jodenhaat of antisemitisme, schrijft _Sjaron Minailo_.
 
Fragment van het schilderij _Peoples Justice_, op de Documenta in Kassel. Foto ANP

Over paar weken loopt de Documenta in Kassel af, en hopelijk is het ook gedaan met de verwijten van antisemitisme die de curatoren  het Indonesische collectief ruangrupa  moesten trotseren. Er is al veel over geschreven en gezegd, maar de discussie zal nog lang nagalmen in de westerse kunstwereld. Er valt veel kritiek op deze huidige editie te leveren  of het om de belerende aanpak gaat, de ondervertegenwoordiging van artistieke verbeelding of de hermetische manier van presenteren  maar de focus op de _Global South_ blijft een interessante aanpak en voegt inhoud toe aan de monoculturele, hedendaagse universele kunststijl. Niet de usual suspects van de internationale kunstwereld stonden centraal, maar  voor ons  nog onbekende kunstenaarscollectieven die een _seat at the table_ verdienen in het vooral westers georinteerde internationale kunstlandschap. Want nog altijd betekent internationaal eigenlijk interwesters.

Toch ging de meeste aandacht naar een aantal karikaturen van Joden in verschillende werken. Vooral in Duitsland vond men het een bewijs van ingebed antisemitisme, maar dit is vooral een interessant voorbeeld van de moeilijke relatie van het Westen met niet-westerse kunst. Het plaatst ook het concept institutionele kritiek dat ten grondslag ligt aan de hedendaagse kunst in een nieuw licht.

Enerzijds wil men de westerse hegemonie in de internationale kunstwereld doorbreken door stem en plek te bieden aan andere kunstenaars en kunstvormen, anderzijds vindt het Westen het moeilijk te accepteren dat andere stemmen een andere kijk op de westerse geschiedenis hebben. Zeker wanneer het om islamitische kunstenaars gaat, of mensen uit moslimlanden, zoals ruangrupa.
*
Palestijnen*

Terwijl de Jodenvervolging en het antisemitisme de basis vormen van het denken over Jodendom en de staat Isral in de _Global North_, spelen deze in de _Global South_ logischerwijs een veel kleinere rol. Veel groter is de rol van Isral in het vervolgen van (islamitische) Palestijnen en het onteigenen  of koloniseren  van hun land. Bovenal gaat het niet om iets wat in het verleden is gebeurd, maar om iets wat nog steeds bijna dagelijks gaande is.

Als Joods persoon die in Isral is geboren en opgegroeid kan ik me er goed in verplaatsen. Ik zie deze uitingen niet als Jodenhaat of antisemitisme, maar als het in twijfel trekken van het bestaansrecht van de staat Isral die ten koste gaat van inheemse gemeenschappen. Ooit, op de middelbare school in Isral, beredeneerde onze geschiedenisdocent dat het defect dat ten grondslag ligt aan het ontstaan van het land de definitie van Isral is als een Joodse staat voor het Joodse volk. Een Joodse staat betekent geen scheiding van kerk (of sjoel) en staat, wat vervolgens een open deur is voor talloze discriminerende maatregelen en wetten tegen niet-Joden. En zo zien moslims over de hele wereld al bijna 75 jaar hoe hun geloofsgenoten tot _Unmenschen_ worden gereduceerd. 
*
Verontwaardiging*

Zonder het gevoel medeschuldig te zijn aan de Jodenvervolging blijft slechts een verontwaardiging over over het onrecht en solidariteit; een gevoel dat men onder andere via kunst probeert uit te drukken.

Jodendom is anders dan zionisme. Dat kan niet vaak genoeg worden herhaald. Verdorie, er zijn zelfs ultraorthodoxe Joodse bewegingen die antizionistisch zijn! Joods-zijn is niet gelijk aan zionistisch-zijn. En antizionistisch-zijn is niet gelijk aan anti-Joods-zijn. Het is mogelijk kritiek op het land te uiten zonder kritiek op het Jodendom te hebben. Het is begrijpelijk dat een Syrische kunstenaar die moet toezien hoe zijn broeders over de grens worden vermoord zich door middel van kunst wil verzetten tegen de bezettende staat. Bij ons heet het dekolonisatie.

En hier ligt in mijn ogen de crux van de ophef: dat de verontwaardiging en woede die kritiek op Isral bij sommige toeschouwers oproept minder te maken heeft met antisemitisme en meer met een schuldgevoel dat men wil onderdrukken. Men voelt zich klaarblijkelijk persoonlijk aangesproken. Want de kritiek die te horen is, is niet alleen gericht op Joden of de staat Isral, het is expliciete kritiek op de _Global North_ die de staat Isral voortdurend de hand boven het hoofd houdt. Zoals men in de kunstwereld graag roept: _silence is compliance_. 
*
Geur van antisemitisme*

Het is jammer dat Documenta 15 overschaduwd wordt door de geur van antisemitisme. Je hoort mensen zeggen dat de organisatie beter had kunnen weten, zeker in Duitsland. Dat de organisatie deze situatie zelf had kunnen vermijden door kritiek op Isral die zo gevoelig ligt niet tentoon te stellen. Maar geldt dit niet voor westerse kunstenaars die kritiek op bijvoorbeeld de heteronormatieve cultuur uiten op plekken waar heterocultuur nog heersend is? Het is toch juist de essentie van institutionele kritiek om kritiek te leveren op de instituten waarin de kunstenaar zich begeeft?

Als we een _seat at the table_ willen geven aan gemeenschappen uit andere delen van de wereld, dan moeten we accepteren dat deze gemeenschappen er soms andere wereldbeelden op nahouden. We moeten sterk genoeg zijn om de kritiek aan te kunnen horen en de confrontatie aan te gaan. Want anders is het niet meer dan windowdressing: we geven de ander een podium met de voorwaarde dat die zich aan ons conformeert. En dan zijn wij geen centimeter verder gekomen. Dan is er ook geen sprake van institutionele kritiek.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/09/05...kunst-a4140769

----------


## Revisor

*Kunstenaars Documenta woedend over beschuldigingen antisemitisme*

Kunstfestival In een kritisch rapport worden curator Ruangrupa en verschillende kunstenaars die deelnemen aan de vijfjaarlijkse kunsttentoonstelling Documenta 15 in de Duitse stad Kassel beschuldigd van antizionisme en antisemitisme.

*Arjan Meesterburrie* 11 september 2022 om 22:28

Bezoekers staan in de rij voor het Fridericianum museum tijdens de hedendaagse kunsttentoonstelling Documenta 15 in Kassel. Foto Sascha Steinbach/EPA

Een groot deel van de kunstenaars dat deelneemt aan de vijfjaarlijkse kunsttentoonstelling Documenta 15 in de Duitse stad Kassel is woedend, verdrietig en moe van de beschuldigingen van antisemitisme aan hun adres en het censureren van werken op de tentoonstelling. Dat schrijven het Indonesische curatorencollectief Ruangrupa en tientallen deelnemende kunstenaars en activistische collectieven in een open brief op het online kunstportaal _e-flux_.


Volgens een wetenschappelijke onderzoekscommissie, die dit weekend de eerste conclusies publiceerde van een onderzoek naar vermeend antisemitisme, is Ruangrupa verantwoordelijk voor het feit dat er vijftien antisemitische werken zijn tentoongesteld op Documenta. De commissie spreekt van een antizionistische en antisemitische stemming rond de tentoonstelling en schrijft dat de makers van _Tokyo Reels_, het meest omstreden kunstwerk, de haat tegen Isral en de verheerlijking van terrorisme legitimeren. De commissie beveelt daarom dringend actie aan met betrekking tot dat werk.

Op de prestigieuze tentoonstelling in Kassel stonden dit jaar kunstenaars en collectieven uit Azi, Afrika, Latijns-Amerika en Oceani centraal, in plaats van grote westerse kunstenaars. Curator Ruangrupa had voor de tentoonstelling Palestijnse kunstenaars uitgenodigd, die erg kritisch zijn op Isral.

Vooraf was er al veel kritiek op de tentoonstelling en kort na de opening in juni hing de organisatie van Documenta een zwart doek over het metersgrote kunstwerk _Peoples Justice_, omdat er antisemitische symbolen op zouden staan.

De ondertekenaars van de open brief vinden dat het kritische rapport over hen geen wetenschappelijke basis heeft. We accepteren de schaamteloos uit mediaberichten gekopieerde en nauwelijks onderzochte beschuldigingen uit het voorlopige rapport niet, schrijven ze. Het gaat ons niet om het bestaansrecht van Isral, maar om _hoe_ Isral bestaat.

Op het op 18 juni geopende Documenta zijn op tientallen locaties nog tot en met 25 september werken van honderden kunstenaars te zien.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/09/11...adres-a4141544

----------


## mrz

Waarom zeggen ze niet gewoon ik ben "semi" anti-"semi-tisme"?

----------


## Revisor

*Waarom het Duitse staatsracisme nu tegen de Palestijnen is gericht*

_Paradoxaal genoeg dient de Holocaust als een alibi voor Europeanen om aan te nemen dat ze moreel superieur zijn aan anderen, zoals blijkt uit de annulering van een kunstprijs voor Caryl Churchill_

Middle East Eye  23 november 2022

Er zijn verontrustende inzichten te verkrijgen in het moderne Europese racisme door het besluit van de Duitse kunstgemeenschap om een ​​prijs voor het leven van de gerespecteerde Britse toneelschrijver Caryl Churchill in te trekken vanwege haar scherpe steun aan de Palestijnen.

Op 31 oktober werd Churchill de Europese Dramaprijs ontnomen die ze in april had gekregen als erkenning voor haar levenswerk. Het besluit werd gesteund door Petra Olschowski, de minister van Kunsten van de deelstaat Baden-Wrttemberg, die zei : Wij als land nemen een duidelijk en niet-onderhandelbaar standpunt in tegen elke vorm van antisemitisme. Reden te meer waarom een ​​door het rijk bekostigde prijs onder de gegeven omstandigheden niet kan worden toegekend.

De jury, bestaande uit vooraanstaande figuren uit het Duitse culturele leven, zei dat de aandacht sinds het uitreiken van de prijs was gevestigd op twee problemen. Ten eerste had Churchill BDS gesteund , een Palestijnse basisbeweging die opriep tot een boycot van Isralische instellingen die rechtstreeks betrokken waren bij Israls decennialange onderdrukking van de Palestijnen.

In 2019 bestempelde een overweldigende meerderheid van het Duitse parlement steun voor BDS als antisemitisch.

En ten tweede werd het panel herinnerd aan een kort toneelstuk genaamd _Seven Jewish Children_ , 13 jaar geleden geschreven in de onmiddellijke nasleep van Israls wrede en langdurige bombardementen op de belegerde Palestijnse bevolking van Gaza in de winter van 2008-2009. In een verklaring zei de Duitse jury dat het toneelstuk "als antisemitisch kan worden beschouwd".

In Churchills inmiddels grotendeels vergeten toneelstuk verwoorden Joodse ouders generatie voor generatie hun trauma.

Palestijnen zijn niet aanwezig. Het zijn schaduwen. Ze zijn de doorverwezen pijn van een wond uit Europa. In plaats daarvan contextualiseert het stuk het lijden in Gaza door middel van een reeks monologen terwijl elke generatie Joodse ouders worstelt om te beslissen wat ze hun kinderen moeten vertellen en welke realiteit ze moeten verbergen  of het nu gaat om de verschrikkingen van Europa , de misdaden die betrokken zijn bij de schepping van Isral, of het bombardement op Gaza.

Het stuk verwijst naar ongemakkelijke waarheden: dat de onderdrukten in onderdrukkers kunnen veranderen; dat trauma's niet noodzakelijkerwijs helen of verlichten; en dat hun effecten complex en paradoxaal kunnen zijn.
*
Vrienden voor kwelgeesten*

Een conclusie die we kunnen trekken uit de intrekking van de onderscheiding van Churchill - de laatste episode in Europa's eindeloze "antisemitismeruzies" - is dat de Duitse elites, die het publieke discours beheersen, er duidelijk niet in geslaagd zijn de belangrijkste les van de Holocaust te internaliseren.

Het is een universele: dat we nooit de demonisering van onderdrukte en gemarginaliseerde groepen, of degenen die solidair met hen zijn, mogen tolereren, vooral wanneer de staat zelf of zijn vertegenwoordigers achter een dergelijke demonisering zitten. Op die manier liggen pogroms en gaskamers.

Hoe is steun voor de Palestijnse zaak van BDS  voor boycots van degenen die direct betrokken zijn bij Israls decennialange onderdrukking en etnische zuivering van de Palestijnen  opnieuw genterpreteerd als racisme tegen Joden?

Dit is natuurlijk geen uniek Duits falen. De meeste westerse staten  waaronder de VS , Frankrijk en Groot- Brittanni  hebben bereidwillig kritiek op Isral over de onderdrukking van Palestijnen samengevoegd met antisemitisme, en probeerden oproepen om Isral te straffen door middel van boycots het zwijgen op te leggen of strafbaar te stellen.

Maar deze mislukking zou des te verrassender moeten zijn gezien de enorme inspanningen die Duitsland gedurende vele decennia heeft geleverd op het gebied van Holocausteducatie , zogenaamd om de vatbaarheid van Duitsers voor door de staat gesponsord racisme uit te roeien. Hoe zijn ze  zo gemakkelijk lijkt het  overgestapt van het ene soort door de staat gesanctioneerd racisme, antisemitisme, naar het andere soort, anti-Palestijns racisme?

Maar nog meer paradoxaal genoeg heeft Duitsland niet alleen de Palestijnen en hun aanhangers besmeurd door haar harde optreden tegen BDS, maar ook de Joden. Het behandelt ze allemaal als inherent verantwoordelijk voor de acties van Isral, een staat die niet meer alle Joden vertegenwoordigt dan Saoedi-Arabi alle moslims vertegenwoordigt.

Het opzichtige filosemitisme van Duitsland  uitgedrukt in zijn reflexieve steun voor Isral  is gewoon wachtend antisemitisme. Als Joden worden gezien als intrinsiek verbonden met de acties van Isral, dan hangt hun lot af van hoe Isral op een bepaald moment wordt bekeken. Mochten westerse elites Isral steunen, zoals ze nu doen, dan zijn de Joden veilig. Mochten de westerse elites zich tegen Isral keren, dan zijn de Joden niet veilig. 

Cruciaal is dat wat Caryl Churchill en de overgrote meerderheid van de Palestijnen en hun aanhangers benadrukken, is dat Isral en "de Joden" niet hetzelfde zijn. Kritiek op Isral is geen kritiek op Joden. En degenen die beweren dat het zo is, spelen met vuur. Ze scheppen de voorwaarden voor degenen die ze nu als vrienden beschouwen om later hun kwelgeesten te worden.

----------


## Revisor

*
'Stinkt naar fascisme'*

Dus hoe heeft Duitsland het punt bereikt waarop het een prijs aan een beroemde toneelschrijver kan annuleren – en haar kan bestempelen als antisemitisch – omdat ze het recht van Palestijnen op vrijheid en waardigheid steunt en omdat ze zich wil uitspreken tegen hun zwijgen in Europa? Hoe is Duitsland zo nonchalant, zo onnadenkend, racistisch geworden tegenover Palestijnen en hun aanhangers, en nogmaals tegenover Joden?

Zoals Mike Leigh, een beroemde Britse filmregisseur die joods is, heeft opgemerkt ter verdediging van Churchill, riekt het besluit om de prijs in te trekken "naar het fascisme dat het benvloedt om zich tegen te verzetten". De herbestemming door Duitsland van zijn racisme heeft een bredere context.

Dezelfde elites die zich aangetrokken voelden tot een wereldbeeld dat de joden en anderen de schuld gaf van de ondermijning van een veronderstelde "Arische beschaving", voelen zich nu aangetrokken tot een wereldbeeld dat moslims de schuld geeft - inclusief Palestijnen (die niet allemaal moslim zijn, het is te vaak vergeten) – voor de ondermijning van de Europese beschaving.

Dit monochrome wereldbeeld spreekt aan omdat het de complexiteit wegvaagt en eenvoudige oplossingen biedt die de wereld op zijn kop zetten en de onderdrukker, de westerse elites, aan de kant van het Goede plaatsen en degenen die zij onderdrukken aan de kant van het Kwaad. In de jaren 1930 en 1940 stuwden die oplossingen Duitsland naar de verschrikkingen van de vernietigingskampen.

Hetzelfde racisme dat de holocaust aanwakkerde, hoeft natuurlijk niet precies te leiden tot een nieuwe genocide op industrile schaal. Die opperste misdaad heeft neven en nichten, van wie sommigen ogenschijnlijk minder lelijk lijken dan hun oudere familielid. Het kan leiden tot uitsluiting, demonisering en McCarthyisme, die allemaal dienen als opmaat voor ergere misdaden.

In onze zogenaamd meer verlichte tijd verdeelt dezelfde manichestische impuls de wereld in kampen van goed en kwaad. In "blanke" Europese inboorlingen versus islamitische en Arabische indringers. In gematigden versus extremisten. En op de een of andere manier, samengevoegd met deze andere categorien, plaatst het aanhangers van Isral tegenover "antisemitieten".
*
Naar de donkere kant*

Dit is geen toeval. Isral heeft geholpen deze kloof te cultiveren, terwijl zijn aanhangers deze rijkelijk hebben uitgebuit. Isral heeft de westerse elites de coverstory gegeven om een ​​zogenaamde beschavingsconfrontatie tussen West en Oost, tussen de joods-christelijke wereld en de moslimwereld, tussen humanisme en barbarij, tussen goed en kwaad, tot stand te brengen.

Dit moraliteitsverhaal, paradoxaal genoeg met de Holocaust als prequel, is geschreven om het westerse publiek gerust te stellen over de welwillendheid van hun leiders. Het suggereert dat Duitsland – het epicentrum van de genocide op de joden – door zijn berouw zichzelf en de rest van Europa van zijn zonden heeft gereinigd.

Pervers, de gendustrialiseerde misdaad van de holocaust dient als alibi voor een verlicht Europa. De barometer van Duitse en Europese verzoening en verlossing is hun reflexieve steun voor Isral. Kritiekloos achter Isral staan ​​is zogenaamd het bewijs dat het Europa van vandaag moreel superieur is aan een zuidelijk werelddeel waarin velen Isral veroordelen.

Door de oprichting van Isral, volgens dit moraliteitsverhaal, heeft Europa zijn racisme niet bestendigd – door zijn slachtoffers naar een andere regio te verplaatsen en ze te veranderen in de kwelgeesten van de inheemse bevolking. Nee, Europa sloeg een nieuw blad om. Het maakte het weer goed. Zijn betere natuur zegevierde.

Om dit onwaarschijnlijke verhaal kracht bij te zetten, er leven in te blazen, was een maatstaf van verschil nodig. Net zoals “de Joden” ooit dat doel dienden door een puur Arisch ras te contrasteren met een zogenaamd gedegenereerd Joods ras, wordt nu de moslimwereld gepresenteerd als de antithese van een geavanceerde blanke Europese beschaving.

En iedereen die de kant kiest van degenen die onderdrukt worden door Isral – en door een koloniaal Westen dat een zelfverklaarde Joodse staat in het Midden-Oosten heeft gebracht door het thuisland van de Palestijnen te vernietigen – moet worden uitgeworpen, zoals Churchill is gedaan door Duitsland. Zulke mensen maken geen deel meer uit van een verlicht Europa. Ze zijn overgegaan naar de donkere kant. Het zijn verraders, het zijn antisemieten.
*
'Geconfecteerde verontwaardiging'*

Dit verhaal, hoe absurd het ook klinkt, weegt ook buiten Duitsland zwaar. Je hoeft alleen maar te onthouden dat een Britse politieke leider, Jeremy Corbyn , heel kort geleden in het zicht van de macht kwam voordat hij werd verpletterd door dezelfde antisemitische laster waarmee Churchill werd geconfronteerd.

Maar er is een opmerkelijk verschil.

In het geval van Churchill was het moeilijker om de terugslag in te dammen – in ieder geval buiten Duitsland. Prominente artiesten, waaronder Joodse acteurs, regisseurs en schrijvers, hebben zich voor haar gehaast om haar te verdedigen.

Misschien nog verrassender, dat geldt ook voor liberale mediakanalen in Groot-Brittanni, zoals The Guardian, die volgens onderzoek even diep genvesteerd was als de rest van de gevestigde media in het ondermijnen van Corbyn en de antiracistische, anti-imperialistische linkerzijde die hij kortstondig LED.

Neem bijvoorbeeld deze opmerking van Dominic Cooke, een associate director bij het National Theatre, die Churchills toneelstuk _Seven Jewish Children_ verdedigde, dat hij regisseerde voor het Royal Court.

Hij wordt sympathiek geciteerd door de Guardian: "De verzonnen verontwaardiging over Caryls toneelstuk was bedoeld om de aandacht af te leiden van dit feit [het grote Palestijnse dodental veroorzaakt door Israls bombardement op Gaza in 2009] en mogelijke critici ervan tot zwijgen te brengen."

Hij heeft gelijk. Maar de “verzonnen verontwaardiging” gericht tegen Churchill is precies dezelfde verzonnen verontwaardiging die gericht was tegen Corbyn – een verzonnen verontwaardiging die in het geval van Corbyn bedoeld was om zowel de aandacht af te leiden van de anti-imperiale oppositie van de voormalige Labour-leider tegen Israls onderdrukking van de Palestijnen als om angst aan te jagen. linkse critici van Isral tot zwijgen.

In het geval van Labour was de simpele opmerking dat de verontwaardiging was "geconfecteerd" - of bewapend - voldoende reden om partijleden te schorsen of uit te zetten wegens antisemitisme. In feite was het juist Corbyns opmerking dat het probleem van antisemitisme om politieke redenen 'dramatisch overdreven' werd, dat uiteindelijk als voorwendsel diende om hem uit de Labour-parlementaire partij te zetten.
*
Schuchtere culturele wereld*

Er zijn redenen waarom prominente artiesten en gevestigde mediakanalen zoals The Guardian Churchill op een bepaalde manier verdedigen, en met een openhartigheid die ze bij Corbyn vermeden.

De strijd om op cultureel en artistiek gebied voor de Palestijnen op te komen, is nu grotendeels een verloren zaak. Wie kan zich voorstellen dat _Seven Jewish Children_ nu in West End wordt geproduceerd, zoals 13 jaar geleden? Of Peter Kosminsky, een andere joodse ondertekenaar van de brief waarin hij Churchill verdedigt, die toestemming kreeg om _The Promise_ te maken, zoals hij 11 jaar geleden deed door Channel 4, een dramaserie die het volledige panorama van geweld onthulde dat verband houdt met de oprichting en bezetting van Isral?

Onze culturele wereld is eens te meer veel schuchter, meer gentimideerd, in het verkennen en weergeven van de realiteit van het Palestijnse lijden, paradoxaal genoeg zelfs als die realiteiten beter worden begrepen dan ooit tevoren dankzij sociale media.

De andere reden waarom Churchill het soort steun krijgt dat Corbyn wordt ontzegd, is dat de intrekking van haar onderscheiding in feite een schermutseling is in de marge van de strijd om de Palestijnse onderdrukking een stem te geven – de reden waarom The Guardian het zich kan veroorloven eraan toe te geven. Het verdedigen van een gerespecteerde, oudere toneelschrijver tegen de beschuldiging van antisemitisme voor een toneelstuk dat snel uit het geheugen werd gewist, brengt geen echte kosten met zich mee.

Er stond veel meer op het spel in de strijd om Corbyn te verdedigen. Hij had de potentile macht – als hij premier was geworden – om het Europese kolonialisme echt goed te maken, om echt goed te maken, door de Britse steun en wapens aan Isral te weigeren om dat kolonialisme in het Midden-Oosten voort te zetten en de onderdrukking van de Palestijnen voort te zetten.

Het is echter waarschijnlijker dat als Corbyn in staat was geweest een regering te vormen en in een positie was geweest om Europa's samenzwering in de misdaden van Isral tegen de Palestijnen aan te vechten, hij op nog meer woeste weerstand zou zijn gestuit dan hij als Labour-leider te verduren had gehad - en niet alleen van de Brits establishment maar uit een breder westers establishment.

Dat zou het risico hebben gelopen om het moraliteitsverhaal dat Europeanen over zichzelf vertellen als een mythe te ontmaskeren. Het zou het risico hebben gelopen om de absurditeit van het holocaust-alibi voor Europese morele superioriteit te benadrukken.

Caryl Churchill is haar onderscheiding ontnomen omdat door de staat gesponsord racisme nog steeds centraal staat in het Europese project. Het racisme in Europa is nooit gezuiverd. De zaden van het fascisme gingen niet weg. Ze hebben gewoon een nieuwe tijd en een nieuw doel nodig om weer tot bloei te komen.


Als je mijn artikelen waardeert, overweeg dan om op een donatieknop te drukken (links voor Paypal, rechts voor GoCardless):

 


https://www.jonathan-cook.net/2022-1...ans-churchill/


Volledig vertaald met Google Translate

----------


## Revisor

*Duitsland richt zich niet voor niets op postkoloniale denkers*

_Postkolonialisme bedreigt de perceptie van de Duitse staat van zijn nationale identiteit en die van Isral._

*Heb Jamal*
Hebh Jamal is een pleitbezorger tegen onderwijsongelijkheid, islamofobie en de bezetting van Palestina.

Gepubliceerd op 12 december 2022


De Duitse tentoonstelling voor hedendaagse kunst, documenta vijftien, heeft eerder dit jaar het debat over vermeend antisemitisme in postkoloniale studies nieuw leven ingeblazen [documenta vijftien]

Eerder dit jaar bevond documenta vijftien, de 15e editie van Europa's grootste tentoonstelling van hedendaagse kunst die om de vijf jaar plaatsvindt in de Duitse stad Kassel, zich in het middelpunt van een verhit debat over de vermeende verbanden tussen antisemitisme en post- koloniale gedachte.

Het begon allemaal met Ruangrupa, het in Jakarta gevestigde kunstenaarscollectief dat verantwoordelijk is voor de samenstelling van het evenement van dit jaar, en ervoor koos om de 100 dagen durende tentoonstelling te centreren rond kunstenaars uit het Globale Zuiden en hun werken waarin wordt opgeroepen tot gelijkheid, collectiviteit, duurzaamheid en vooral cruciaal, bevrijding van koloniale onderdrukking.

De show was op geen enkele manier gericht op Palestina, met slechts een paar Palestijnse collectieven die waren uitgenodigd om deel te nemen aan de maandenlange tentoonstelling. Desalniettemin was hun deelname, in combinatie met Ruangrupa's publieke steun voor de Palestijnse Boycot Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) Beweging, genoeg voor de Duitse media om de show van dit jaar als "antisemitisch" te bestempelen. Verschillende journalisten hebben de antisemitische beschuldigingen aan het adres van documenta vijftien ook neergezet als een pleidooi tegen het postkolonialisme.

Een Duitse journalist schreef bijvoorbeeld in een commentaar op het zogenaamde "documenta-debacle" dat "zolang de staat Isral een probleem is voor het postkolonialisme, het postkolonialisme een probleem moet blijven voor het Westen". Een ander beweerde dat, omdat het boek Orientalism van de Palestijnse intellectueel Edward Said kan worden gecategoriseerd als een grondtekst van het postkoloniale denken, het veld "open flanken heeft voor traditioneel en Isral-gerelateerd antisemitisme en geboren is met een obsessie met Isral".

Ook het debat over het vermeende antisemitisme van het postkoloniale denken bleef niet beperkt tot de mediasfeer. Tijdens een bijeenkomst in juli van de Bondsdagcommissie voor Cultuur en Media over de beschuldigingen van antisemitisme rond deze editie van documenta, eiste de rechtse AfD-partij dat er geen federale fondsen beschikbaar zouden worden gesteld voor onderzoeksprojecten in de culturele of educatieve sector “die zoeken om postkoloniale ideologische inhoud over te brengen” in naam van het bestrijden van antisemitisme. En in oktober organiseerde de Ruhr Universiteit van Bochum een ​​lezing met de titel “Postkoloniaal antisemitisme tussen Desmond Tutu en Documenta”, die, volgens de officile beschrijving, probeerde “de eigenaardigheden van postkoloniaal antisemitisme en zijn argumentatie te begrijpen met behulp van de persoon van Desmond Tutus. als voorbeeld."

Zoals de vermelding van de beroemde Zuid-Afrikaanse activist voor rassenrechtvaardigheid en Nobelprijswinnaar voor de vrede, aartsbisschop Tutu in deze context, aantoont, begon het debat over het zogenaamde "postkoloniale antisemitisme" in Duitsland niet met documenta vijftien.

Inderdaad, in 2020 werd de Kameroense geleerde Achile Mbembe, die wordt beschouwd als een voorhoede op het gebied van postkoloniaal denken, al beschuldigd van "het relativeren van de Holocaust" en door Duitse media bestempeld als antisemitisch omdat hij Isral een apartheidsstaat noemde en de BDS-beweging.

Dergelijke beschuldigingen aan het adres van postkoloniale denkers, kunstenaars en activisten die Isral bekritiseren, zijn een direct gevolg van de toezegging van de Duitse staat en het politieke establishment om de staat Isral onvoorwaardelijk te steunen als een manier om boete te doen voor de misdaden van Duitsland tegen het Joodse volk in het verleden.

Sinds de val van het Derde Rijk en de vorming van Isral beschouwt Duitsland de bescherming van Isral en zijn belangen als onderdeel van zijn staatsredenen. En vandaag biedt het niet alleen politieke, financile en morele steun aan Isral, maar aanvaardt het ook de Isralische bewering dat elke vorm van kritiek op de Joodse staat – of steun aan de Palestijnse bevrijdingsstrijd – inherent en onbetwistbaar antisemitisch is.

Zo nam het Duitse parlement in 2019 een resolutie aan die de BDS-beweging bestempelde als een entiteit die antisemitische tactieken gebruikt om haar politieke doelen te bereiken en de regering opriep om “onder het bestuur van de Bondsdag geen gebouwen en faciliteiten ter beschikking te stellen aan organisaties die zich uiten in antisemitische termen of het bestaansrecht van Isral in twijfel trekken”.

In feite is Duitsland erin geslaagd om alle steun voor de Palestijnse bevrijding en uitspraken tegen de Isralische bezetting, zo niet crimineel, dan toch taboe te maken. Degenen die vastbesloten waren Palestijnse stemmen het zwijgen op te leggen in naam van "het bestrijden van antisemitisme", verbood Palestijnse protesten, annuleerde Palestijnse evenementen, bestempelde Palestijnse intellectuelen als racisten en duwde Palestijnse journalisten hun baan op.

Aanvallen op postkoloniale studies waren om verschillende redenen de natuurlijke volgende stap in deze valse strijd tegen antisemitisme.

Postkolonialisme, de kritische academische studie van de culturele, politieke en economische erfenis van het kolonialisme, bedreigt de perceptie van de Duitse staat van zijn nationale identiteit en die van Isral op meerdere manieren.

Ten eerste interpreteert het genocide als intrinsiek verbonden met kolonialisme en beschouwt het de Holocaust dus niet als een uitzondering in de geschiedenis – een misdaad als geen ander – maar gewoon als een ander gruwelijk bijproduct van het Duitse kolonialisme.

“Veertig jaar voor de Holocaust waren de Duitsers al schuldig aan een andere genocide – tegen de Herero en de Nama”, verklaarde historicus Jrgen Zimmerer in 2017. “Er ontstond een rassenstaat in Duits Zuidwest-Afrika, er was een ideologie, er waren wetten, er waren militaire en bureaucratische structuren die aan dit doel waren aangepast en ondergeschikt. Ik vind het ronduit ongeloofwaardig om hier geen verband te zien met de later gepleegde misdaden van het 'Derde Rijk'."

Dit idee dat eerdere koloniale wreedheden in Afrika de weg hebben geffend voor de holocaust, zet de onverschilligheid van Duitsland tegenover zijn misdaden buiten Europa in de schijnwerpers en roept op tot een afrekening waarvan de Duitse staat op geen enkele manier klaar lijkt te zijn.

Ten tweede onthult het postkolonialisme overeenkomsten tussen gewelddadige statelijke actoren, en brengt zo enkele verontrustende waarheden over Isral naar voren die Duitsland liever niet onder ogen wil zien.

Zoals veel koloniale geleerden opmerkten – en daardoor geconfronteerd werden met een stortvloed aan beschuldigingen van antisemitisme – heeft Isral veel gemeen met de gewelddadige, onderdrukkende en racistische kolonisten uit het verleden: het scheidt met geweld de inheemse bevolking van het land dat het bezet af. zijn kolonisten, maakt burgerschap en basisrechten afhankelijk van de status van kolonist, legt blokkades op om elke weerstand tegen zijn heerschappij te verstikken en beweert dit alles te doen om het geweld en de barbaarsheid van de lokale bevolking te beheersen.

In de afgelopen jaren kreeg postkoloniale kritiek op Isral hernieuwde wereldwijde aandacht in de nasleep van wereldwijde Black Lives Matter-protesten die niet alleen het genstitutionaliseerde racisme in het Westen, maar ook de voortdurende dekoloniale strijd over de hele wereld onder de aandacht brachten.

In Duitsland, waar de verdediging van Isral ten koste van alles wordt gezien als een nationale verantwoordelijkheid, leidde dit tot wijdverbreide pogingen om pro-Palestijnse stemmen te demoniseren en werden echte dekolonisatie-inspanningen op een laag pitje gezet. Documenta vijftien was het laatste – maar zeker niet het laatste – slachtoffer van deze sinistere lastercampagne.

Volledig vertaald met Google Translate


https://www.aljazeera.com/opinions/2...m-for-a-reason

----------


## Revisor

*Duitse krant beschuldigt Marokkaans team van antisemitisme*

13 december 2022 - 15:00 - Sport



*
De steun van de Atlas Leeuwen en van Marokkaanse fans voor Palestina op het WK, wordt in een kwaad daglicht gesteld door een Duitse krant, die hen beschuldigt van antisemitisme.*

"Marokko liegt nicht in Palstina" (Marokko ligt niet in Palestina). Dat is de kop van het artikel in de Duitse krant _Die Tageszeitung_, beter bekend als Taz. Het dagblad beweert hierin dat het succes van het Marokkaanse team doorspekt wordt met Palestijnse symboliek.

In het artikel worden voetbalfans en Qatari’s bekritiseerd voor het dragen van een pro-Palestijnse-band en wordt er beweerd dat ze hiermee willen reageren op de OneLove-band ter ondersteuning van LGBT-gemeenschap. Het Duitse nationale team mocht deze band niet dragen van de FIFA tijdens WK-wedstrijden.

Op het internet kwamen er veel reacties op het artikel. Sommigen mensen meldden de Duitse krant aan bij de beheerders van sociale media en beschuldigen het medium van het promoten van haat en racisme tegen Palestijnen. "De Duitse media herdefiniren antisemitisme als pro-Palestina," luidde n van de reacties. "Het ging voor hen nooit over mensenrechten," schreef iemand anders.

https://www.bladna.nl/duitse-krant-m...sme,44411.html

----------


## Revisor

European racism is once again on display as German media was caught comparing the Moroccan football team to ISIS over a Muslim slogan for Tawheed. 

Moroccan players have been seen using the common Muslim Tawheed finger gesture after their historic wins against Spain and Portugal, however, European media can't help but link the team to terrorists somehow.

----------


## Revisor

Hespress International


*News outlets under fire for racist Morocco coverage*

 


Wednesday 14 December 2022 - 13:24 

German news channel Welt is receiving backlash after linking three Moroccan football players with ISIS for posing with the Islamic State gesture.

The allegations refer to a photo of Moroccan player Ilias Chair, Abdelhamid Sabiri, and Zakaria Aboukhlal celebrating their win against Portugal, by raising their index finger.

It is unknown whether the Moroccan players were aware of the meaning of the gesture, the German news report continued, ignoring that the gesture has been used by Muslims for centuries as a reminder of the oneness of God and an affirmation of faith.

Despite the reports acknowledgment of this fact, it insisted that the gesture had been appropriated by IS Jihadists in celebration after conquests.


https://en.hespress.com/55048-news-o...-coverage.html

----------


## Revisor

*Pro-Isralische groep dient klacht in bij FIFA over Marokkaanse spelers*

15 december 2022 - 21:00 - Sport




*De heropleving van de Palestijnse zaak naar aanleiding van acties van de Atlas Leeuwen tijdens het WK 2022 in Qatar, is niet naar de zin van de pro-Isralische groep UK Lawyers for Israel (UKLFI). Deze laatste heeft een klacht ingediend bij de FIFA over het Marokkaanse team.
*
Marokkaanse spelers hebben hun overwinningen op het WK herhaaldelijk gevierd door zowel met de Palestijnse als met Marokkaanse vlag te zwaaien. Andere Arabische landen hebben zich aangesloten bij deze heropleving van de Palestijnse zaak in Qatar. De organisatie UK Lawyers for Israel (UKLFI) heeft hierover haar ongenoegen geuit, meldt _The Middle East Monitor_.

De in Londen gevestigde organisatie schreef een brief aan Jorge Palacio, de voorzitter van de disciplinaire commissie van de FIFA, waarin Marokko wordt beschuldigd van het overtreden van de regels van het hoogste bestuursorgaan van het voetbal, waaronder artikel 11.2 van de disciplinaire code van de FIFA, waarin staat dat iedereen die "een sportevenement gebruikt voor niet-sportieve doeleinden" kan worden gestraft, meldt _The Jewish Chronicle_.

De organisatie vroeg Palacio daarom onmiddellijk een onderzoek in te stellen. Naar aanleiding van de klacht van de UKLFI heeft de FIFA voorlopige maatregelen genomen om de herhaling van dergelijke schendingen in de laatste duels te voorkomen.


https://www.bladna.nl/pro-israelisch...ers,44445.html

----------


## Revisor

*Duitse zender Welt biedt excuses aan Marokkaanse spelers*

16 december 2022 - 23:00 - Sport



*
De Duitse priv nieuwszender Welt heeft zijn excuses aangeboden voor de lasterlijke verslaggeving over Marokkaanse spelers.*

De media beschuldigde de Marokkaanse spelers Ilias Chair, Zakaria Aboukhlal en Abdelhamid Sabiri ervan banden te hebben met de terreurgroep Daesh. Op een afbeelding die viraal is gegaan op sociale media, zijn de drie Marokkaanse spelers te zien die de overwinning van Marokko vieren met hun vingers omhoog.

Dit gebaar werd door de televisie genterpreteerd als het handelsmerk van Daesh. In hun verslaggeving wees de televisiezender er ook op dat het symbool door verschillende protagonisten, op meerdere terreinen en in uiteenlopende omstandigheden wordt uitgevoerd.

"Wij verontschuldigen ons oprecht voor deze fout. Wij erkennen dat Daesh zich dit symbool heeft toegeigend. Het spreekt vanzelf dat het niet onze bedoeling was de religieuze gevoelens van de betrokkenen bij het verhaal te kwetsen", aldus de zender.


https://www.bladna.nl/duitse-zender-...ers,44461.html

----------


## Revisor

*VVD en CU slaan de plank mis over links antisemitisme*

*Mihai Martoiu Ticu* Filosoof



Ulysse Ellian en Gert-Jan Segers schreven een initiatiefnota tegen antisemitisme, waar zij antisemitisme misbruiken om politieke doelen te bereiken. In de paragraaf over extreemrechts geven ze terechte voorbeelden van antisemitisme en ze onderbouwen hun argumenten met verwijzingen naar relevante onderzoeken en rapporten.

Maar hun paragraaf over links bevat geen onderbouwing. De enige voorbeelden waar zij namen en rugnummers noemen zijn fake: Ook in moderne linkse bewegingen blijft antisemitisme een groot probleem, schrijven ze en ze noemen de Britse Labour Partij onder Jeremy Corbyn en de Nederlandse The Rights Forum (TRF). Deze voorbeelden slaan de plank totaal mis.

*Labour*

Over Labour geven ze nul onderbouwing en geen enkele voetnoot of verwijzing. In werkelijkheid was het antisemitisme binnen Labour niet groter dan bij rechts, noch groter dan bij de rest van de Britten.

De Home Affairs Select Committee van het Britse parlement deed een onderzoek naar antisemitisme in het VK en vond: no reliable, empirical evidence to support the notion that there is a higher prevalence of antisemitic attitudes within the Labour Party than any other political party.

In juli 2019 wees Andrew Feinstein, campagnevoerder voor corruptiebestrijding en uitvoerend directeur van Corruption Watch erop dat:

_Only a very small percentage of Labour members hold anti-semitic views and a YouGov poll in 2015 found Labour displayed the second least amount of any political party, second only to the Liberal Democrats. In 2017, two years into Jeremy Corbyn's leadership, the extent of anti-semitism in Labour had actually dropped, according to polling._

Ook een onderzoek van het Institute for Jewish Policy Research concludeerde dat antisemitisme bij links niet groter is dan bij de rest van de Britse bevolking. Het onderzoek zegt dat:

_The most consistently found pattern across different surveys is heightened animosity towards Jews on the political right... The political left, captured by voting intention or actual voting for Labour, appears in these surveys as a more Jewish-friendly, or neutral, segment of the population._

Volgens een YouGov survey in 2017 was antisemitisme binnen Labour op hetzelfde niveau als bij de Liberal Democrats en behoorlijk minder dan bij Torys en UKIP. Dus Ellian en Segers zouden deze rechtse partijen als voorbeeld moeten gebruiken.

(Zie Wikipedia, het briljante boek Bad News for Labour: Antisemitism, the Party and Public Belief van Greg Philo, Mike Berry, Justin Schlosberg, Antony Lerman and David Miller. Kijk ook de documentaires The Labour Files van Al Jazeera op youtube.)

*The Rights Forum*

Segers en Ellian noemen TRF maar liefst twee keer in hun document, hun enig bewijs van antisemitisme is een verwijzing naar antwoorden op hun eigen Kamervragen. Echter, deze antwoorden bevatten geen enkel bewijs.

TRF heeft een Wob-verzoek bij de universiteiten ingediend over welke contacten ze hebben met pro-Isralische lobbys en met Isralische instellingen die de illegale Isralische nederzettingen bevorderen. Segers en Ellian eisten dat de regering dit Wob-verzoek antisemitisch noemt, niet beantwoordt en TRF verbiedt om zulke Wob-verzoeken in te dienen. Het antwoord willigt geen van hun eisen in en zegt nergens dat het Wob-verzoek antisemitisch is:

_In algemene zin begrijpt het kabinet de zorgen die Isralische en Joodse organisaties alsook academici en de Nederlandse universiteiten hebben bij een dergelijk informatieverzoek. De stichting The Rights Forum heeft net als ieder ander het recht om bij een bestuursorgaan een verzoek om informatie op grond van de Wet openbaarheid van bestuur in te dienen. Transparantie bij de uitvoering van publieke taken wordt ook gezien als een essentieel onderdeel van de democratische rechtsstaat. Het is aan het instellingsbestuur van de universiteit dit verzoek langs de lijnen van de wet verder te behandelen._

Dus Segers en Ellian misleiden omdat het bewijsmateriaal genoemd in hun voetnoot niet bewijst wat zij in hun initiatiefnota beweren.

*Transparantie en* *informatievrijheid*

Zoals het antwoord op hun Kamervragen zegt: de meeste universiteiten zijn staatsorganen en hun transparantie is vitaal voor de democratie en de rechtsstaat. Als mensen het recht hebben te weten wat de staatsorganen met de olielobby, tabakslobby en Sywert van Lienden bespreken, hebben ze ook het recht te weten wat de staat met de Isral-lobby afspreekt.

Iemand vroeg in een Wob-verzoek alle gesprekken aan tussen TRF en het Ministerie van Buitenlandse zaken. Noch Segers, noch Ellian, noch iemand anders protesteerde tegen dit verzoek. Dit bewijst dat de Nederlandse maatschappij het legitiem vindt om contacten tussen de lobby's en de overheid te controleren.

Sterker nog, als de regering toestaat dat de burgers weten wat de Palestina-lobby met de overheid bespreekt, maar verbiedt dat de burgers weten wat de staat met de Isral-lobby bespreekt, dan discrimineert de staat de Palestina-supporters. Ook schendt de staat de vrijheid van meningsuiting. Want deze vrijheid betreft niet alleen de vrijheid meningen te uiten, maar ook om kennis te nemen van meningen van anderen. Het betreft dus een algemene informatievrijheid.

*Het Wob-verzoek van TRF is legitiem*

Bovendien is het Wob-verzoek van TRF om twee redenen legitiem. Ten eerste, omdat alle landen drie juridische plichten hebben: 1. Isral NIET te helpen om bezet gebied te annexeren. 2. Te zorgen dat Isral humanitair recht respecteert. 3. De Palestijnen te helpen om hun zelfbeschikkingsrecht te vervullen. De westerse landen vervullen deze plichten slechts mondjesmaat en de burgers hebben het recht om te onderzoeken waarom de staat haar plichten verzuimt.

Ten tweede in de antwoorden op de Kamervragen zegt de minister: De vrijheid van meningsuiting en academische vrijheid beschouwt het kabinet als essentile onderdelen van de democratische rechtsstaat, daarom is het belangrijk dat universiteiten en academici hun ideen en inzichten ongehinderd kunnen uitwisselen.

Die vrijheid geldt ook voor de academici en studenten die voor de mensenrechten van de Palestijnen opkomen en die het standaard volkenrecht aanhangen: dat de nederzettingen illegaal zijn; dat de Palestijnen het recht op zelfbeschikking hebben; dat de Palestijnen het recht op het volledige territorium van de bezette gebieden hebben.

Isral-supporters schenden de rechten van de Palestina-supporters voortdurend. Ook de Isral-lobby doet dat door bij universiteiten onterechte klachten in te dienen. Sprekers en debatten op Nederlandse universiteiten worden verboden omdat ze het standaard volkenrecht en de rechten van de Palestijnen verdedigen. De European Legal Support Center heeft daarover een rapport geschreven. Daarom hebben studenten en academici TRF gevraagd om het WOB-verzoek in te dienen om hun rechten te verdedigen.

Dit is een wereldwijd fenomeen. Isral-supporters lobbyen om te voorkomen dat academici het standaard volkenrecht doceren. Bijvoorbeeld Valentina Azarova. Een rechter, die ook donateur was van de universiteit van Toronto, lobbyde om te voorkomen dat zij de functie van directeur van het International Human Rights Program kreeg. Deze rechter was ook lid van twee Joodse lobbys. Azarova kwam erachter omdat iemand lekte. Dus slechts door transparantie kan men (zijn) rechten verdedigen.

*Illegitiem resultaat*

Bovendien, door TRF valselijk van antisemitisme te beschuldigen, intimideren Ellian en Segers het publiek, met mogelijk gevolg dat men de mensenrechten van de Palestina-supporters op de universiteiten niet meer verdedigt. Daarmee zorgen Ellian en Segers dat het standaard volkenrecht op universiteiten verzwegen wordt. Dit veroorzaakt een verandering in het volkenrecht in het algemeen en in nog meer anti-Palestijns beleid van de Westerse staten. Dit komt omdat huidige rechtsgeleerden op de universiteiten:


Gedeeltelijk de theorie van het volkenrecht makenZe worden adviseurs en advocaten van de PalestijnenZe worden adviseurs van de regeringenZe worden rechters bij internationale hovenEn de studenten worden de toekomstige beleidsmakers

Als Ellian en Segers het standaard-volkenrecht kapot maken, zal Isral ongehinderd meer territorium illegaal kunnen annexeren en steeds meer Palestijnen kunnen verdrijven. Dus VVD en ChristenUnie weaponizen het antisemitisme om een illegitiem doel te bereiken.

*In conclusie*

Ellian en Segers beschuldigingen TRF van een strafbaar feit zonder bewijzen. Dit is ten eerste een schending van de meest fundamentele regel van het debat: wie stelt bewijst. Ten tweede is het een evident geval van smaad en laster. Daarmee misbruiken ze hun parlementaire immuniteit. TRF zou hen voor de rechter moeten slepen (zoals CIDI met Baudet deed) en eisen dat de rechter hen verbiedt om het Wob-verzoek in de toekomst als antisemitisch te beschouwen. We moeten niet toestaan dat twee regeringspartijen een burgerbeweging monddood maken.



https://www.bnnvara.nl/joop/artikele...-antisemitisme

----------


## Revisor

*Ombudsman NPO ontvangt klachten over Op1-uitspraken Isral apartheidsregime*

De Ombudsman van de NPO heeft klachten binnengekregen over de kwalificering van Isral als een apartheidsregime in talkshow _Op1_. De uitspraak van presentatrice Natasja Gibbs is volgens de klagers in strijd met de Journalistieke Code van de publieke omroep. 

*Maarten Albers* 10 januari 2023, 22:01

 Natasja Gibbs, tv- en radiopresentator. Beeld ANP / ANP

In twee recente uitspraken heeft de ombudsman, Margo Smit, geoordeeld dat de omroep Ongehoord Nederland (ON) zich niet aan die journalistieke code had gehouden. De omroep zou herhaaldelijk aantoonbaar onjuiste informatie verspreiden. Het bestuur van de NPO legde ON daarvoor tweemaal een boete op. In navolging daarvan lijken praatprogrammas van andere omroepen nu ook onder een vergrootglas te komen liggen. 

Het initiatief voor de klachten over _Op1_ komt van opiniemaker Jan Dijkgraaf, die vindt dat Gibbs haar eigen mening presenteerde als feit, en dat ze de beschuldiging aan het adres van Isral niet voldoende heeft gecheckt. In zijn klacht roept hij Smit op om tegenover _Op1_ en omroep BNNVara dezelfde daadkracht te tonen als tegenover Ongehoord Nederland.

De ombudsman zal de klachten tegen Gibbs eerst aan omroep BNNVara voorleggen, die de tijd krijgt om te reageren. Indien ombudsman Smit uiteindelijk concludeert dat Gibbs inderdaad de Journalistieke Code heeft geschonden, is het aan het bestuur van de publieke omroep om een besluit te nemen over een eventuele sanctie. 

*Apartheidsregime*

Gibbs deed haar uitspraak in een gesprek met ChristenUnie-fractieleider Gert-Jan Segers naar aanleiding van zijn oproep aan het kabinet om hardere sancties in te stellen tegen het Iraanse regime. Ze vroeg hem of het niet ook nodig was om actie te ondernemen tegen het apartheidsregime van Isral. Segers ontkende dat er in Isral sprake is van apartheid.
 
De constatering van Gibbs is echter geen nieuwe. In navolging van Isralische mensenrechtenorganisaties hebben ook Human Rights Watch en Amnesty International hem geuit. Zij wijzen op de bezetting van de Westelijke Jordaanoever en de controle die Isral uitoefent op Palestijnen daar en in de Gazastrook. Er is volgens die organisaties sprake van systematische discriminatie tegenover Palestijnen, ten faveure van Joden. Ook in Isral zelf stellen zij dat sommige wetten direct of indirect de rechten van Arabische Isralirs inperken en Joodse Isralirs bevoordelen. Isral ontkent de aantijgingen.

Ook Michael Lynk, een speciaal rapporteur van de Verenigde Naties, stelde vorig jaar vast dat er in Isral sprake is van apartheid. De verschillen in levensomstandigheden en burgerrechten zijn groot, diep discriminatoir en in stand gehouden door systematische en genstitutionaliseerde onderdrukking, schreef hij.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...gime~bda0897e/

----------


## Revisor

*Abu Pessoptimist*


'Jew in Arabia, goy in Israel'

*dinsdag 10 januari 2023*

*Gert-Jan Segers en de ''multiculturele, multireligieuze'' samenleving in Israel
*


Het was een gedenkwaardig moment, vrijdagavond. Twee presentatrices van Op1, Natasja Gibbs en Nadia Moussaid, weken een beetje af van het thema en vroegen Gert -Jan Segers of het na een klacht tegen het Iraanse regime niet ook eens tijd was het ''Apartheidsregime in Israel'' aan te pakken. Segers kop verstrakte en hij bracht uit dat Israel ''geen Apartheidsregime'' was. ''Israel is een multiculturele, multireligieuze samenleving,'' zei hij, ''waarin Arabieren, Joden, christenen, druzen samenleven en dat een voorbeeld is voor het Midden-Oosten. Er is een probleem op de Westbank en dat is een territoriaal probleem. Maar dat is van een andere orde dan de samenleving die Israel vormt en dat is geen Apartheidsregime.'' Nadia Moussaid probeerde nog te zeggen dat er vorig jaar meer "Palestijnse doden waren gevallen dan sinds de intifada van 2005'', maar Segers liet zich niet van zijn stuk brengen. ''Er is een probleem,'' zei hij, ''een territoriaal probleem waar het vredesproces een oplossing voor moet vinden.'' Maar het was ''echt misplaatst om dat te vergelijken met een regime dat tieners en twintigers ophing die demonstreerden voor vrijheid''. Applaus voor Segers. Een heleboel prijzende reacties dat hij die dames van Op1 toch maar mooi op hun nummer had gezet. ''Hulde voor zijn duidelijke reactie/afwijzing'', zei Ron Eisenmann, de voorzitter van het CIDI op Twitter. En Telegraaf columniste Nausicaa Marbe noemde hem fantastisch. ''...resoluut snoert hij de presentatrice die Iran gelijk stelt aan Israel (ook apartheidsregime) de mond. Met scherpe uitleg waarom ze de plank totaal misslaat''. En in een andere Tweet had ze over ''met desinformatie hetze voeren tegen Israel''.

Dus Segers had gelijk? Nee, natuurlijk niet. Het is nu eenmaal in sommige kringen mode om de opmerking dat Israel een Apartheidsstaat is af te doen als een leugen, een hetze tegen Israel, kwaadaardige desinformatie of simpelweg ''antisemitisme''. Er zijn intussen drie lijvige rapporten van Amnesty International, Human Rights Watch en niet te vergeten Israels eigen mensenrechtenorganisatie B'tselem, die alle drie tot in de details uitleggen waarom ze tot de conclusie zijn gekomen dat Israel een aparheidsstaat is, die op drie verschillende manieren de Palestijnen eronder houdt: te weten in Israel, in de bezette gebieden en in de Palestijnse diaspora (de vluchtelingenkampen buiten Israel en de bezette gebieden). Niemand van de ''achterban'' van Segers heeft bij mijn weten ooit een duidelijke weerlegging van die rapporten geproduceerd. Ook Segers herhaalde als een vrome formule een Tweet van een kleine week eerder als een uit het hoofd geleerd lesje (met het verschil dat hij ditmaal in het ''multculturele en multireligieuze rijtje vergat de moslims en de Bahais te noemen). Het is blijkbaar zijn standaard antwoord op ''Israel = Apartheid''. Een mantra als een psalmtekst. Hoe toepasselijk voor een orthodoxe christen als Segers.

Ondertussen wordt het zo onder de hand tijd dat dit een keer grondig wordt doorgeprikt. Zoals Nadia Moussaid terecht opmerkte zijn er dit jaar meer Palestijnen op de Westoever gedood dan sinds 2005. Volgens B'tselem is 45% van hen gedood ''zonder bij geweldsincidenten betrokken te zijn geweest'', dus gewoon vermoord. Volgens mij is het aantal vermoorden veel hoger (en ik houd het bij), maar ik hoef het niet zo nauwgezet te verantwoorden als een mensenrechtenorganisatie. Wie de moeite neemt om te de site van B'tselem en van IOcha te kijken: sinds het jaar 2000 gaat het om tussen de 10.000 en 15.000 mensen.

In 2022 werden zoals dat heet 784 ''residential structures'' verwoest, aldus alweer B'tselem, waarbij 500 Palestijnen dakloos werden (255 van hen minderjarigen). Sinds 2005 *waren dat er 5.117* waarbij 8.353 mensen hun huis verloren. En dan gaat het alleen om huizen die zonder vergunning gebouwd zijn, want B'tselem houdt aparte staatjes bij voor huizen die voor straf, of om militaire redenen moesten wijken.

Voeg daarbij de meer dan 200 nederzettingen, gebouwd op grond die is gestolen van Palestijnse dorpen, en de eindeloze lijst van wandaden gepleegd door kolonisten die nooit worden bestraft. Of de eindeloze reeks belemmeringen van het Palestijnse leven, van pasjes, de ''Muur'' en de checkpoints, tot regelmatige nachtelijke invallen in hun huizen, de vele arrestaties, het ongelijke rechtssysteem (n voor Joden en een ander voor Palestijnen). Of het feit dat Palestijnen veel minder van hun eigen water kunnen krijgen dan de Joden in de nederzettingen) en de manier waarop hun economische leven in een wurggreep wordt gehouden.

En dan hebben we het nog niet gehad over de Palestijnen in Israel. Die verloren in 1948 vrijwel al hun land, dat wil zeggen 94 procent van de grond van het huidige Israel, evenals meer dan 500 dorpen en het grootste deel van hun steden. Ze leefden tot 1966 onder militair bestuur en moeten nu accepteren dat hun taal werd geschrapt als tweede Israelische taal en dat Israel volgens de basiswet ''exclusief eigendom is van het Joodse volk''. In termen van het huidige coalitie-akkoorden van de Zesde regering Netanyahu heet het zelfs dat het Joodse volk een ''onvervreemdbaar en exclusief recht heeft op het land van Israel en met alle macht zal werken aan het versterken van de Joodse nederzettingen in Galilea, de Negev, de Golan en Judea en Samaria''.

Dat geeft al een aardig beeld van de ''multiculturele en multireligieuze manier waarop in Israel wordt samengeleefd'', uiteraard ''als een voorbeeld voor het Midden-Oosten''. Maar dat is nog niets vergeleken bij de manier waarop de Palestijnse diaspora (en dan bedoel ik alle Palestijnen buiten Israel en de bezette gebieden) die met een Palestijnse vlag zwaaien of de Palestijnen publiekelijk steunen, onverbiddelijk en met behulp van de zogenoemde ''IHRA-definitie'' worden weggezet als onverbetelijke antisemieten. Dat betreft trouwens niet alleen de ongeveer vijf miljoen Palestijnse vluchtelingen die - in weerwil van uitspraken van de Verenigde Naties nooit terug mochten keren - maar ook net zo goed mensen van Amnesty, VN-functionarissen, politici en sinds een aantal jaren ook Joden die het wagen vraagtekens te zetten bij de heilbrengende werking van het zionisme.

Het wordt langzamerhand steeds pijnlijker dat nog steeds groepen Joden en verstokte christenen hun ogen en ogen sluiten voor dit soort feiten en voortgaan met hun verdediging van Israel, en hun geloof in een vredesproces dat al zeker 11 jaar geleden *definitief ten grave werd gedragen.* Dat ons op praatjes tracteert over dat in Israel Joden en Arabieren gelijke rechten hebben alleen omdat iedereen stemrecht heeft. Of ons erop wijzen dat Israels onvoorstelbare repressie op de Westoever voortkomt uit de 'terroristische'' inborst van de Palestijnen. Het is eenvoudig godgeklaagd dat mensen als Segers blijkbaar geen begin van een inzicht hebben en dat mensen als Eisenmann of Marbe blijven volhouden dat het allemaal pure onzin is.

Het is natuurljk wel waar dat de Nederlandse pers nauwelijks Palestijnse slachtoffers meldt en ongewoon voorzichtig blijft als het gaat om vergelijkingen tussen bijvoorbeeld Iran en Israel, of welk ander land dan ook waar wreedheden plaatsvinden. Maar dat ontslaat Eisenmann en Marbe en hun achterban niet van de verplichting zo nu en dan een keer een blik te werpen op wat HumanRights Watch en andere mensenrechtenbewegingen te berde hebben gebracht of een keer te kijken op de data-staatjes van bijvoorbeeld B'tselem in plaats van met een strak gezicht ''fake news'' te roepen en iedereen voor antisemiet uit te maken. Zij zouden zich moeten realiseren dat het al jaren van kwaad tot erger gaat en dat wat Netanyahu nu doet alleen qua gradatie enig verschil vertoont met wat Lapid en Gantz, of Barak of Olmert voor hem deden. Zij zouden zich eindelijk eens moeten inleven in hoe het voelt om een Palestijn te zijn en zich moeten afvragen hoe leuk multiculti het daar toegaat. Zij behoren zich eindelijk eens te realiseren dat niet wij, die kritiek hebben en Apartheid roepen, ''een hetze met desinformatie" tegen Israel voeren, maar dat de echte onzin allemaal alleen komt van de kant waar altijd alles wordt weggewuifd en ontkend.


Abu Pessoptimist

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Ondertussen wordt het zo onder de hand tijd dat dit een keer grondig wordt doorgeprikt.


Dat is het al lang, maar dat haalt niets uit. Wat er ook wordt doorgeprikt, dat blijft genegeerd en overschreeuwd worden.

Veel politici _kunnen_ in veel gevallen niet de waarheid spreken of zelfs denken. Psychisch onmogelijk. Omdat ze zich onderwerpen aan macht (denk aan '_speaking truth to power_'), omdat de waarheid botst met hun wereldbeeld, of met hun eigenbelang, omdat ze bij de _insider_ politici willen horen.




> Het is natuurljk wel waar dat de Nederlandse pers nauwelijks Palestijnse slachtoffers meldt en ongewoon voorzichtig blijft als het gaat om vergelijkingen tussen bijvoorbeeld Iran en Israel, of welk ander land dan ook waar wreedheden plaatsvinden.


Soms vermijd ik vergelijkingen tegenwoordig. Bijvoorbeeld niet 'het VS regime is in de afgelopen zestig jaar de grootstse misdadiger' - want dan onstaat er strijd over of het inderdaad _de grootste_ misdadiger is - en zo'n discussie functioneert als afleidingsmanoeuvre. De Sovjet Unie wordt er dan natuurlijk bijgehaald, enz.

----------


## Revisor

*Klachten over het gebruik van apartheidsregime zijn een gotspe*

Vandaag

*Thomas van Gool* Expert Isral-Palestina PAX voor vrede



Het houdt de gemoederen al een paar dagen flink bezig: presentatrice Natasja Gibbs gebruikte bij een recente uitzending van OP1 het woord apartheidsregime om de situatie in Isral en Palestina te omschrijven. Wat bedoeld was als discussiepunt over het vaak dubbelzinnige buitenlandbeleid van tafelgast en CU-leider Gert-Jan Segers, waar hij zelf direct vurig en verdedigend op reageerde, werd een enorme ophef over het woordgebruik van Gibbs.

De Volkskrant bracht het nieuws dat er inmiddels zelfs meerdere klachten tegen Gibbs zijn ingediend bij de ombudsman van de NPO, op initiatief van blogger Jan Dijkgraaf. De klagers vinden dat de presentatrice haar eigen mening presenteerde als feit, wat volgens hen tegen de journalistieke code van de NPO ingaat. Ze vinden dat de NPO daarom vergelijkbaar op zou moeten treden zoals recent tegen omroep Ongehoord Nederland  een omroep die meermaals openlijk racistische leuzen en extreemrechtse complottheorien heeft uitgedragen en daarvoor sancties opgelegd kreeg. 

Hoewel het berhaupt te betwisten valt of een scherpe vraag van een talkshow presentatrice getoetst zou moeten worden aan protocollen en eisen die betrekking hebben op het verslaan van journalistieke feiten, kan het geen kwaad die code er even bij te pakken. De officile journalistieke code van de NPO stelt dat alle gepresenteerde informatie betrouwbaar, nauwkeurig, onafhankelijk en evenwichtig moet zijn. De vraag die de ombudsman dus moet behandelen is: gaat de uitspraak, dat er apartheid in Isral is, tegen die code in? Oftewel: is de claim feitelijk te onderbouwen? 

De gedegen onderzoeken over apartheid in Isral en Palestina liggen voor het oprapen en stapelen zich in rap tempo op. Amnesty International publiceerde vorig jaar een 277-pagina tellend rapport met als conclusie: This amounts to apartheid as prohibited in international law. Dit rapport opent overigens met een uitspraak van huidig Isralisch premier Netanyahu: Isral is not a state of all its citizens... but rather a nation-state of the Jewish people, and only them. Ook Human Rights Watch, Joods-Isralische organisaties zoals BTselem en Yesh Din en verschillende Palestijnse organisaties waaronder Al-Haq, Addameer, JLAC en CAC trekken die conclusie op basis van overtuigend en uitvoerig onderbouwde onderzoeken. 

Dat niet alleen: I&O onderzoek in opdracht van PAX laat zien dat 51% van de Nederlandse bevolking het eens is met de stelling er is sprake van apartheid in Isral, waar slechts 6% vindt dat er geen sprake van is. Helaas zijn er voorbeelden te over die de realiteit van apartheid bevestigen. Een realiteit met verschillende wetssystemen voor verschillende groepen mensen. De vraag is daarom niet f er sprake is van apartheid, maar vooral of je dat actief afwijst of niet. 

Er blijft dus maar n conclusie over: zeggen dat er sprake is van apartheid in Isral en Palestina is betrouwbaar, nauwkeurig, onafhankelijk en evenwichtig en voldoet daarmee niet alleen aan de journalistieke code van de NPO, maar ook aan een weloverwogen, oprechte en ethische kijk op de situatie. De aantijgingen zijn dus niets minder dan een gotspe, en de enige rechtvaardige uitkomst is het ongegrond verklaren van de klachten tegen presentatrice Natasja Gibbs. Al deze aandacht moet juist besteed worden aan het bestrijden van apartheid  een misdaad tegen de menselijkheid  in plaats van klachten indienen tegen een presentatrice die dit aan de kaak stelt. 

Door Thomas van Gool, expert Isral-Palestina bij PAX


https://www.bnnvara.nl/joop/artikele...ijn-een-gotspe

----------


## Revisor

*Mag je van CIDI Isral bekritiseren?*

Vandaag

*Mihai Martoiu Ticu* Filosoof


*
Zodra iemand Isral bekritiseert, roept CIDI (of een andere Isral-supporter): “Antisemitisme!”*

CIDI beweert in alle interviews en opiniestukken dat je Isral mag bekritiseren. Echter ik ken geen enkel voorbeeld van kritiek die door CIDI is goedgekeurd. Zodra iemand Isral bekritiseert, roept CIDI (of een andere Isral-supporter): “Antisemitisme!”

Ik las bijvoorbeeld net in een opiniestuk van Aline Pennewaard (voorlichter bij het Centrum voor Informatie en Documentatie Isral) in de Telegraaf: 

“Het is niet dat er geen kritiek op Isral mag zijn. Zoals in elke functionele democratie gaan er ook in Isral genoeg dingen verkeerd die zonder enige twijfel benoemd mogen - nee, zelfs meten - worden. Isral hoeft niet anders behandeld te worden dan andere landen.”

Nog een voorbeeld van Hanna Luden: “Kritiek op Isralisch beleid en handelen blijft noodzakelijk; elke samenleving moet kritisch worden gevolgd, en een samenleving in oorlogssituatie des te meer.” 

*Voorbeelden van Isra**lkritiek*

Jimmy Carter schreef al in 2007 een boek “_Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_”. Direct riep men: “Antisemitisme”. Dries van Agt schreef een boek “Een schreeuw om recht” en CIDI riep onmiddellijk: “Antisemitisme”. John Mearsheimer en Stephen Walt schreven een goed onderbouwd boek “_The Israel Lobby and U.S. Foreign Policy_” en ze werden bedolven onder beschuldigingen.

Ieder jaar schrijven Isral-supporters dat de VN veel meer resoluties ‘tegen Isral’ dan ‘tegen’ alle andere echte schurken bij elkaar neemt. Maar zij tellen alle resoluties als antisemitisch, dus ze accepteren geen enkele kritiek. Zelfs als de resoluties Isral niet eens benoemen. 

Het Simon Wiesenthal-centrum koos Barack Obama als de antisemiet van het jaar 2016, omdat hij een Veiligheidsraadresolutie niet vetode. Een paar jaar later zette het centrum de Duitse ambassadeur in de top-10 Jodenhaters omdat hij voor resoluties stemde. Leon de Winter schreef in een opiniestuk: “Er lopen behoorlijk wat Isral-haters rond bij het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken.” Waarom? Omdat Nederland op een resolutie stemde waarin staat dat de Golanhoogten door Isral bezet zijn. 

Men beschuldigt alle VN-rapporteurs van antisemitisme, zoals Francesca Albanese, Michael Lynk, Richard Falk en John Dugard. Isral-supporters beschuldigen alle rapporteur-kandidaten van antisemitisme. Preventief. William Schabas, een van de meest deskundige en gerespecteerde rechtsgeleerden op gebied van humanitair recht, vertelde mij dat hij zijn kandidatuur terugtrok want die beschuldigingen werden hem teveel.

Ik gaf een Isral-supporter een citaat van het Rode Kruis (ICRC):

_“_*Prohibition of colonization*

_[International humanitarian law] also absolutely prohibits the deportation or transfer of parts of the occupying powers own civilian population into the occupied territory. This prohibition is intended to prevent the colonization of occupied territories by nationals of the occupying power, and the gradual establishment of ‘facts on the ground’ that may eventually result in a de facto annexation of the territory in question. A well-known case in point is the longstanding Israeli policy of establishing settlements for parts of its own population inside the occupied Palestinian territory. The ICRC has consistently taken the position that this policy is in clear violation of IHL and has had grave humanitarian consequences for decades.”_

En de Isral-supporter produceerde binnen een mum een ‘bewijs’ dat het Rode Kruis antisemitisch is. Ik citeerde het boek “_The Occupation of Justice: The Supreme Court of Israel and the Occupied Territories_” van de vooraanstande Isralische juristen David Kretzmer en Yal Ronen. De Isral-supporter produceerde binnen 5 minuut een ‘bewijs’ dat ‘ze’ antisemieten zijn. Ik citeerde het Isralische Hooggerechtshof dat de Westelijke Jordaanoever bezet is en ideologische nederzettingen het volkenrecht schenden. De Isral-supporter riep dat het Isralische Hooggerechtshof antisemitisch is.

Toen het Internationaal Gerechtshof de adviesopinie over de Isralische muur in 2004 gaf, beschuldigde men het hof van antisemitisme. Toen het Internationaal Strafhof (ICC) in 2021 een onderzoek begon naar Palestijnse en Isralische oorlogsmisdaden, riepen CIDI en Netanyahu dat het ICC antisemitisch is.

En alle media zijn antisemitisch. Wierd Duk riep in zijn podcast: “Openlijk antisemitisme bij publieke omroep.” Els van Diggele schreef een boek “De misleidingsindustrie. Hoe Nederlandse media ons dagelijks beetnemen.” Hans Moll schreef een boek: “Hoe De Nuance Uit Een Kwaliteitskrant Verdween. NRC Handelsblad Neemt Stelling Tegen Isral.”

In het boek ‘Jodenhaat’ van Ron van der Wieken staan alle mensen die Isral ooit bekritiseerden als Jodenhaters te boek, zoals: “De door Isral en joden ziekelijk geobsedeerde cultuurexegeet Thomas von der Dunk, maar ook de onheilige drie-eenheid van de oud-politici Van Agt, Van den Broek en Andriessen.” Andere bekende namen zijn Joris Luyendijk, Sander van Hoorn en Cees Flinterman. 

Cees Flinterman heeft een indrukwekkend CV in de mensenrechtenwereld. Hij was onder andere: professor in Maastricht en Utrecht; directeur van The Netherlands Institute of Human Rights; directeur van The Netherlands School of Human Rights Research; lid van de VN-mensenrechtencomit. De respectabele juridische uitgeverij Intersentia publiceerde een boek in zijn eer. Maar hij adviseerde pensioenfondsen om niet in de bezette gebieden te investeren. Onmiddellijk beschuldigden Wim Kortenoeven, Nieuw Isralietisch Weekblad en zes Joodse instellingen hem van antisemitisme. Jaap Hartog, bestuursvoorzitter van het Nederlands-Isralitisch Kerkgenootschap zei toen: “Ja, men kan en mag kritisch zijn op Isral.” Maar nu even niet.

En toen Human Rights Watch (HRW) Isral van apartheid beschuldigde, reageerde CIDI: “Natuurlijk is er genoeg reden voor kritiek op Isral, op welk land niet? Des temeer een land in oorlog. Maar een rapport dat vooral als doel heeft Isral een provocatief label op te plakken, of als de paria van de wereld neer te zetten zal niet bijdragen aan gerechtigheid voor wie dan ook in het gebied, laat staan aan vrede tussen de volkeren.” Harvard Universiteit nam Kenneth Roth (de voormalige HRW-leider) niet in dienst omdat hij Isral bekritiseerde. 

Dus hoeveel voorbeelden bestaan er van bekende personen, deskundigen, organisaties, instituties, rechtbanken, die voor de Palestijnen opkomen, zonder beschuldigd te worden van antisemitisme?

*Retorische truc*

Hoe komt het dan dat CIDI nooit een goede kritiek ontdekt? Misschien beweert CIDI dat je Isral mag bekritiseren alleen als een retorische truc. De lobbyorganisatie _The Israel Project_ publiceerde een handleiding voor Isral-supporters genoemd “Global Language Dictionary”. De schrijver ervan beweert dat hij de beste taal heeft gevonden om de Isralische nederzettingen aan het publiek te verkopen, door onderzoek te doen op “focus groups.” Al stond er “_Not for distribution or publication_” in, wist Newsweek een kopie ervan te bemachtigen. In deze handleiding staat:

“_Don’t pretend that Israel is without mistakes or fault. It’s not true and no one believes it. Pretending Israel is free from errors does not pass the smell test. It will only make your listeners question the veracity of everything else you say. Admitting that Israel has and continues to make mistakes does not undermine the overall justice of Israel’s goals: peace and security and a better quality of life for BOTH sides…. WORDS THAT WORK ‘Are Israelis perfect? No. Do we make mistakes? Yes. But we want a better future, and we are working towards it_.’” 

Het bovenste citaat klinkt bekend voor wie opiniestukken of interviews van CIDI regelmatig leest. Zo’n toegeving dat Isral fouten maakt werkt psychologisch heel goed. Immers CIDI lijkt daarmee _open-minded_, in tegenstelling tot de Palestina-supporters, die altijd Isral de schuld geven en nooit een fout van de Palestijnen toegeven.

Daarmee laat CIDI ook zien objectief naar het conflict te kijken, want in volkswijsheid denkt men dat wie zijn eigen fouten ziet, objectiever is dan wie zichzelf als perfect ziet. Dus als CIDI het slechts als retorische truc gebruikt, dan is het mysterie opgelost.

*Advies*

Als het geen retorische truc is, dan is mijn advies aan CIDI: Maak maar een lijst op je site met wat men over Isral mag zeggen. Dan weten de Palestina-supporters dat ze geen gezeik achteraf krijgen. Of nog beter: maak een service waar de Palestina-supporters hun toekomstige uitingen ter fiattering kunnen indienen, zoals speeches, opiniestukken, boeken etc. CIDI zou op hun uitingen een stempel moeten zetten: “Goedgekeurd door CIDI”. Dan kunnen we in de winkel de boeken herkennen die de waarheid bevatten. Of als er de stempel “afgekeurd” staat, dan lezen we op eigen risico.


https://www.bnnvara.nl/joop/artikele...l-bekritiseren

----------

